# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هجر (المبتدع والعاصي) منوطٌ بالمصلحة الشَّرعيَّة، لا على إطلاقه.

## عدنان البخاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* الحمدلله وحده، وبعد
فقد انتشرعند فئامٍ كثيرةٍ من الناس المنتسبين إلى الخير والصَّلاح هجر أهل البدع والمعاصي بإطلاق.
وظنُّوا أنَّ ذلك هو هدي الشَّرع فيه، واستأنسوا -بل استدلُّوا- عليه بفعل السَّلف رحمهم الله.
* والذي ينبغي التنبيه عليه في هذا المقام أنَّ الهجر ليس مشروعًا دومًا؛ بل هو بحسب حال الشَّخص، والزَّمان ، والمكان، وظهور السنة وأهلها وخفائهما، وكلُّ هذه الأمور تجمعها (المصلحة الشرعيَّة).
* فلا بد من التفريق بين أصحاب البدع المغلَّظة وغير المغلَّظة.
وبين الداعين للبدعة، والمستورين.
وبين رؤوس البدعة وبين عامتهم.
* وممَّا ينبغي التنبيه إليه أيضًا أنَّ كثيرًا من القضايا المترتِّبة على هجر المبتدعة وإظهار البغضاء والنفرة عنهم موكول بتحقيق الكلام على البدعة، هل هي بدعةٌ حقَّاً؟!! أم هي مسألةٌ يسوغ فيها الاجتهاد ويُعذر فيها عند الخطأ المأجور عليه صاحبه!
* وتكمن أهميَّة هذا الموضوع بما يحصل في هذا الزَّمان من النُّفرة والتهاجر بين أصحاب الدَّعوة الواحدة!
- فكم من أتباع السنة والأثر ممن له أكبر الجهد والأثر = مَن يُرمى زوراً وبغيًا بالبدعة، ويهجَّر وينفَّر منه ومن أتباعه، ثم ينسب ذلك إلى مذهب السَّلف!
* ولك أن تتأمَّل في كلام أئمَّة الهدى، الذين فهموا منهج السَّلف، وكانوا أكثر الناس حاجة إلى هذا الأمر المشروع (الهجر) ولكنَّهم لم يغلوا فيه كغلو بعض الناس في هذا الزمان. 
* قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كما في الفتاوى (28/204) : (( النوع الثانى: الهجر على وجه التاديب، وهو هجر من يظهر المنكرات يهجر حتى يتوب منها، كما هجر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون الثلاثة الذين خلفوا، حتى أنزل الله توبتهم، حين ظهر منهم ترك الجهاد المتعين عليهم بغير عذر .
ولم يهجر من أظهر الخير وان كان منافقا.
فهنا الهجر هو بمنزلة التعزير ، والتعزير يكون لمن ظهر منه ترك الواجبات وفعل المحرمات، كتارك الصلاة والزكاة، والتظاهر بالمظالم والفواحش ، و الداعى الى البدع، المخالفة للكتاب والسنة واجماع سلف الامة التى ظهر انها بدع.
وهذا حقيقة قول من قال من السلف والأئمة: ان الدعاة الى البدع لا تقبل شهادتهم، ولا يصلى خلفهم، ولا يؤخذ عنهم العلم ولا يناكحون ؛ فهذه عقوبة لهم حتى ينتهوا .
ولهذا يفرقون بين الداعية وغير الداعية .
لأن الداعية اظهر المنكرات فاستحق العقوبة .
بخلاف الكاتم ؛ فانه ليس شرا من المنافقين ، الذين كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبل علانيتهم ويكل سرائرهم الى الله ؛ مع علمه بحال كثير منهم .
... فالمنكرات الظاهرة يجب انكارها بخلاف الباطنة فان عقوبتها على صاحبها خاصة .
وهذا الهجر يختلف باختلاف الهاجرين فى قوتهم وضعفهم ، وقلتهم وكثرتهم .
فان المقصود به زجر المهجور وتأديبه ، ورجوع العامة عن مثل حاله .
فان كان المصلحة فى ذلك راجحة بحيث يفضى هجره الى ضعف الشر وخفيته كان مشروعاً .
وان كان لا المهجور ولا غيره يرتدع بذلك بل يزيد الشر ، والهاجر ضعيف بحيث يكون مفسدة ذلك راجحة على مصلحته = لم يشرع الهجر ، بل يكون التأليف لبعض الناس أنفع من الهجر .
والهجر لبعض الناس أنفع من التأليف .
ولهذا كان النبى يتألف قوماً ، ويهجر آخرين ؛ كما أن الثلاثة الذين خلفوا كانوا خيرا من اكثر المؤلفة قلوبهم ؛ لما كان أولئك كانوا سادة مطاعون فى عشائرهم .
فكانت المصلحة الدينية فى تأليف قلوبهم .
وهؤلاء كانوا مؤمنين والمؤمنون سواهم كثير ؛ فكان فى هجرهم عز الدين وتطهيرهم من ذنوبهم .
وهذا كما أن المشروع فى العدو القتال تارة والمهادنه تارة وأخذ الجزية تارة كل ذلك بحسب الاحوال والمصالح .
وجواب الائمة كأحمد وغيره فى هذا الباب مبنى على هذا الأصل .
ولهذا كان يفرق بين الأماكن التى كثرت فيها البدع ؛ كما كثر القدر فى البصرة والتنجيم بخراسان والتشيع بالكوفة ، وبين ما ليس كذلك .
ويفرق بين الأئمة المطاعين وغيرهم .
واذا عرف مقصود الشريعة سلك فى حصوله أوصل الطرق اليه .
وإذا عرف هذا = فالهجرة الشرعية هى من الاعمال التى أمر الله بها ورسوله ؛ فالطاعة لابد أن تكون خالصه لله = أن تكون موافقة لامره .
فتكون خالصة لله صوابا .
فمن هجر لهوى نفسه أو هجر هجرا غير مأمور به كان خارجا عن هذا .
وما اكثر ما تفعل النفوس ما تهواه ظانة أنها تفعله طاعة لله؟!!
والهجر لأجل حظ الانسان لا يجوز اكثر من ثلاث كما جاء فى الصحيحين عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلَّم انه قال : (( لا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث يلتقيان فيصد هذا ويصد هذا وخيرهما الذى يبدأ بالسلام )) .
فلم يرخص فى هذا الهجر اكثر من ثلاث كما لم يرخص فى احداد غير الزوجة اكثر من ثلاث .
وفى الصحيحين عنه أنه قال : (( تفتح أبواب الجنة كل أثنين وخميس فيغفر لكل عبد لايشرك بالله شيئا الا رجلا كان بينه وبين أخيه شحناء فيقال أنظروا هذين حتى يصطلحا )) .
فهذا الهجر لحق الانسان حرام وانما رخص فى بعضه كما رخص للزوج ان يهجر امرأته فى المضجع اذا نشزت .
وكما رخص فى هجر الثلاث .
فينبغى ان يفرق بين الهجر لحق الله وبين الهجر لحق نفسه .
فالأول مأمور به والثانى منهى عنه ؛ لأن المؤمنون أخوة .
وقد قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الحديث الصحيح : (( لاتقاطعوا ولا تدابروا ولا تباغضوا ولا تحاسدوا وكونوا عباد الله أخوانا المسلم أخو المسلم )) .
وقال لى الله عليه وسلَّم فى الحديث الذى فى السنن : (( ألا أنبئكم بأفضل من درجة الصلاة والصيام والصدقة والأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر ؟ قالوا : بلى يا رسول الله ، قال : إصلاح ذات البين ؛ فان فساد ذات البين هي الحالقة ، لا أقول تحلق الشعر ولكن تحلق الدين )) ...
فليتدبر المؤمن الفرق بين هذين النوعين ، فما أكثر ما يلتبس أحدهما بالآخر .
وليعلم أن المؤمن تجب موالاته وان ظلمك واعتدى عليك .
والكافر تجب معاداته وان أعطاك وأحسن اليك ...
واذا اجتمع فى الرجل الواحد خير وشر وفجور وطاعة ومعصية وسنة وبدعة = استحق من الموالاة والثواب ؛ بقدر ما فيه من الخير .
واستحق من المعادات والعقاب = بحسب ما فيه من الشر .
فيجتمع فى الشخص الواحد موجبات الأكرام والأهانة ، فيجتمع له من هذا وهذا ؛ كاللص الفقير تقطع يده لسرقته ويعطى من بيت المال ما يكفيه لحاجته .
هذا هو الأصل الذى اتفق عليه أهل السنة والجماعة .
وخالفهم الخوارج والمعتزلة ومن وافقهم عليه فلم يجعلوا الناس لا مستحقا للثواب فقط ، ولا مستحقا للعقاب فقط .
وقال رحمه الله : فصل : فى مسائل أسحق بن منصور وذكره الخلال فى كتاب السنة ، فى باب ( مجانبة من قال القرآن مخلوق ) :
عن اسحق انه قال لأبى عبد الله : من قال القرآن مخلوق ؟ قال : ألحلق به كل بلية ، قلت : فيظهر العدواة لهم أم يداريهم ؟ قال : أهل خراسان لا يقوون بهم ) .
وهذا الجواب منه مع قوله فى القدرية : لو تركنا الرواية عن القدرية لتركناها عن اكثر اهل البصرة .
ومع ما كان يعاملهم به فى المحنة من الدفع بالتى هى أحسن ، ومخاطبتهم بالحجج = يفسر ما فى كلامه وأفعاله من هجرهم ، والنهى عن مجالستهم ومكالمتهم .
حتى هجر فى زمن غير ما أعيان من الاكابر وامر بهجرهم ؛ لنوع ما من التجهم ....
وعقوبة الظالم وتعزيره مشروط بالقدرة ؛ فلهذا اختلف حكم الشرع فى نوعى الهجرتين بين القادر والعاجز وبين قلة نوع الظالم المبتدع وكثرته ، وقوته وضعفه .
كما يختلف الحكم بذلك فى سائر أنواع الظلم من الكفر والفسوق والعصيان .
... وما امر به من هجر الترك والانتهاء وهجر العقوبة والتعزير = إنما هو إذا لم يكن فيه مصلحة دينية راجحة على فعله .
والا فاذا كان فى السيئة حسنة راجحة لم تكن سيئة .
واذا كان فى العقوبة مفسدة راجحة على الجريمة لم تكن حسنة ؛ بل تكون سيئة .
وان كانت مكافئة لم تكن حسنة ولا سيئة .
فالهجران قد يكون مقصوده ترك سيئة البدعة التى هى ظلم وذنب وأثم وفساد ...
فاذا لم يكن فى هجرانه انزجار أحد ولا انتهاء احد ؛ بل بطلان كثير من الحسنات المأمور بها لم تكن هجرة مأمورا بها ؛ كما ذكره أحمد عن أهل خراسان ؛ إذ ذاك انهم لم يكونوا يقوون بالجهمية .
فاذا عجزوا عن أظهار العداوة لهم سقط الأمر بفعل هذه الحسنة .
وكان مداراتهم فيه دفع الضرر عن المؤمن الضعيف .
ولعله ان يكون فيه تأليف الفاجر القوى .
وكذلك لما كثر القدر فى أهل البصرة فلو ترك رواية الحديث عنهم لاندرس العلم والسنن والآثار المحفوظة فيهم.
فاذا تعذر اقامة الواجبات من العلم والجهاد وغير ذلك الا بمن فيه بدعة مضرتها دون مضرة ترك ذلك الواجب كان تحصيل مصلحة الواجب مع مفسدة مرجوحة معه خيرا من العكس .
ولهذا كان الكلام فى هذه المسائل فيه تفصيل .
وكثير من أجوبة الامام أحمد وغيره من الأئمة خرج على سؤال سائل قد علم المسئول حاله .
أو خرج خطابا لمعين قد علم حاله .
فيكون بمنزلة قضايا الأعيان الصادرة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلَّم ؛ إنما يثبت حكمها فى نظيرها .
فان أقواما جعلوا ذلك عاماً ؛ فاستعملوا من الهجر والأنكار ما لم يؤمروا به، فلا يجب ولا يستحب ، وربما تركوا به واجبات أو مستحبات ، وفعلوا به محرمات .
وآخرون أعرضوا عن ذلك بالكلية فلم يهجروا ما أمروا بهجره من السيئات البدعية بل تركوها ترك المعرض لا ترك المنتهى الكاره ، أو وقعوا فيها .
وقد يتركونها ترك المنتهى الكاره ولا ينهون عنها غيرهم ولا يعاقبون بالهجرة ونحوها من يستحق العقوبة عليها ؛ فيكونون قد ضيعوا من النهى عن المنكر ما أمروا به إيجابا أو إستحبابا .
فهم بين فعل المنكر أو ترك النهى عنه وذلك فعل مانهوا عنه وترك ما أمروا به فهذا هذا .
ودين الله وسط بين الغالى فيه والجافى عنه، والله سبحانه أعلم )) .
@ وقال رحمه الله أيضًا كما في مجموع فتاواه (28/216) : (( وأما هجر التعزير فمثل هجر النبى وأصحابه الثلاثة الذين خلفوا وهجر عمر والمسلمين لصبيغ فهذا من نوع العقوبات .
فإذا كان يحصل بهذا الهجر حصول معروف ، أو اندفاع منكر = فهى مشروعة .
وان كان يحصل بها من الفساد ما يزيد على فساد الذنب = فليست مشروعة ، والله أعلم )) .
@ وقال رحمه الله أيضًا كما في المجموع (24/174) : (( وصح عنه أنه قال : (( لا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث يلتقيان فيصد هذا ويصد هذا وخيرهما الذى يبدأ بالسلام )) .
نعم ... صح عنه أنه هجر كعب بن مالك وصاحبيه رضى الله عنهم ؛ لما تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك وظهرت معصيتهم وخيف عليهم النفاق .
فهجرهم وأمر المسلمين بهجرهم ، حتى أمرهم باعتزال أزواجهم من غير طلاق خمسين ليلة ، إلى أن نزلت توبتهم من السماء .
وكذلك أمر عمر رضي الله عنه المسلمين بهجر صبيغ بن عسل التميمى لما رآه من الذين يتبعون ما تشابه من الكتاب إلى أن مضى عليه حول وتبين صدقه فى التوبة فأمر المسلمين بمراجعته .
فبهذا ونحوه رأى المسلمون أن يهجروا من ظهرت عليه علامات الزيغ ، من المظهرين للبدع ، الداعين إليها والمظهرين للكبائر.
فأما من كان مستترا بمعصية أو مسرا لبدعة غير مكفرة فان هذا لا يهجر .
وإنما يهجر الداعى إلى البدعة .
إذ الهجر نوع من العقوبة وإنما يعاقب من أظهر المعصية قولا أو عملا .
وأما من أظهر لنا خيرا فإنا نقبل علانيته ونكل سريرته إلى الله تعالى ؛ فإن غايته أن يكون بمنزلة المنافقين الذين كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبل علانيتهم ويكل سرائرهم إلى الله لما جاءوا إليه عام تبوك يحلفون ويعتذرون .
ولهذا كان الإمام احمد وأكثر من قبله وبعده من الأئمة كمالك وغيره لا يقبلون رواية الداعى إلى بدعة ولا يجالسونه بخلاف الساكت .
وقد أخرج أصحاب الصحيح عن جماعات ممن رمي ببدعة من الساكتين ولم يخرجوا عن الدعاة إلى البدع .
والذى أوجب هذا الكلام أن وفدكم حدثونا بأشياء من الفرقة والاختلاف بينكم حتى ذكروا ان الأمر آل إلى قريب المقاتلة .
فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم .
والله هو المسؤول أن يؤلف بين قلوبنا وقلوبكم ويصلح ذات بيننا ويهدينا سبل السلام )) .
@ وقال الإمام ابن القيم في زاد المعاد (3/578) في ذكر فوائد غزوة تبوك وما أعقبها من قصة الثلاثة المخلَّفين عنها رضي الله عنهم: (( وفيه دليل أيضا على هجران الإمام والعالم والمطاع لمن فعل ما يستوجب العتب .
ويكون هجرانه دواء له ؛ بحيث لا يضعف عن حصول الشفاء به ولا يزيد في الكمية والكيفية عليه ؛ فيهلكه .
إذ المراد تأديبه لا إتلافه )) .
@ وقال ابن القيم أيضاً في الكافية الشافية :
واهجر ولو كل الورى في ذاته *** لا في هواك ونخوة الشيطان
واهجرهم الهجر الجميل بلا أذى *** إن لم يكن بد من الهجران
* وما ذهب إليه الشيخ ابن تيميَّة وابن القيِّم رحمهما الله هو ما كان يدعو إليه الشيخان ابن باز والألباني رحمهما الله برحماته الواسعة.
* أما الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله فقد سئل: ما موقف المسلم الذي على السنة المحمدية وله بهذه الطائفة رابطة نسب هل يوادهم بمعنى يكرمهم ويكرمونه ويتزوج منهم ويزوجهم مع العلم بأنهم يجاهرون بعقيدتهم ويقولون إنهم الفرقة الناجية وأنهم على الحق ونحن على الباطل . . ؟ 
* فأجاب رحمه الله بقوله: إذا كانت عقيدتهم هي ما تقدم في الأسئلة مع موافقة أهل السنة في توحيد الله سبحانه وإخلاص العبادة لله وعدم الشرك به لا بأهل البيت ولا بغيرهم فلا مانع من تزويجهم والتزوج منهم وأكل ذبائحهم والمشاركة في ولائمهم وموادتهم على قدر ما معهم من الحق وبغضهم على قدر ما معهم من الباطل؛ لأنهم مسلمون قد اقترفوا أشياء من البدع والمعاصي لا تخرجهم من دائرة الإسلام ، وتجب نصيحتهم وتوجيههم إلى السنة والحق وتحذيرهم من البدع والمعاصي فإن استقاموا وقبلوا النصيحة فالحمد لله وهذا هو المطلوب ، أما إن أصروا على البدع المذكورة في الأسئلة فإنه يجب هجرهم وعدم المشاركة في ولائمهم حتى يتوبوا إلى الله ويتركوا البدع والمنكرات كما هجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كعب بن مالك الأنصاري وصاحبيه لما تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك بغير عذر شرعي ، 
وإذا رأى قريبهم أو مجاورهم أن عدم الهجر أصلح وأن الاختلاط بهم ونصيحتهم أكثر فائدة في الدين وأقرب إلى قبولهم الحق فلا مانع من ترك الهجر؛ لأن المقصود من الهجر هو توجيههم إلى الخير وإشعارهم بعدم الرضا بما هم عليه من المنكر ليرجعوا عن ذلك فإذا كان الهجر يضر المصلحة الإسلامية ويزيدهم تمسكا بباطلهم ونفرة من أهل الحق كان تركه أصلح كما ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هجر عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول رأس المنافقين لما كان ترك هجره أصلح للمسلمين. 
أما إن كانت هذه الطائفة تعبد أهل البيت كعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهم أو غيرهم من أهل البيت بدعائهم والاستغاثة بهم وطلبهم المدد ونحو ذلك ، أو كانت تعتقد أنهم يعلمون الغيب أو نحو ذلك مما يوجب خروجهم من الإسلام ، فإنهم والحال ما ذكر لا يجوز مناكحتهم ولا مودتهم ولا أكل ذبائحهم بل يجب بغضهم والبراءة منهم حتى يؤمنوا بالله وحده كما قال الله سبحانه : قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ 
وقال عز وجل : وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لَا بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ وقال عز وجل : ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ * إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءَكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ وَلَا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ وقال تعالى : قُلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ وقال سبحانه : وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ الآية ، وقال تعالى : قُلْ لَا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لَاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ إِنْ أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ 
والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة ، وصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " مفاتح الغيب خمس لا يعلمهن إلا الله ثم تلا قول الله سبحانه : إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ وصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : من مات وهو يدعو لله ندا دخل النار وفي الصحيحين عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سئل : أي الذنب أعظم فقال : " أن تجعل لله ندا وهو خلقك الحديث . وفي صحيح مسلم عن أمير المؤمنين علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : لعن الله من ذبح لغير الله والأحاديث الدالة على وجوب إخلاص العبادة لله وحده وعلى تحريم الشرك به وعلى أنه سبحانه مختص بعلم الغيب كثيرة جدا . 
وفيما ذكرناه مقنع وكفاية لطالب الحق إن شاء الله ، والله ولي التوفيق وهو الهادي لمن يشاء إلى سواء السبيل . 
أما قول هذه الطائفة أنهم الفرقة الناجية وأنهم على الحق وغيرهم على الباطل فالجواب عنه أن يقال : ليس كل من ادعى شيئا تسلم له دعواه بل لا بد من البرهان الذي يصدق دعواه كما قال الله سبحانه : قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لو يعطى الناس بدعواهم هم لادعى أناس دماء رجال وأموالهم الحديث متفق على صحته من حديث عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم في عدة أحاديث أنه قال : افترقت اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة ، وافترقت النصارى على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة ، وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة " قيل : من هي يا رسول الله ؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه وأصحابي 
فهذا الحديث وما جاء في معناه من الأحاديث الصحيحة مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : كل أمتي يدخلون الجنة إلا من أبى " قيل : يا رسول الله : من يأبى . قال : " من أطاعني دخل الجنة ومن عصاني فقد أبى - كلها تدل على أن الفرقة الناجية من هذه الأمة هم المتمسكون في عقيدتهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم بما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم . 
وقد دل كتاب الله الكريم على ما دلت عليه سنة رسوله الأمين عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم من أن الفرقة الناجية هم المتبعون لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والسائرون على نهج أصحابه بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ، قال الله عز وجل : قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وقال سبحانه : وَالسَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ فهاتان الآيتان الكريمتان دالتان على أن الدليل على حب الله هو اتباع رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في العقيدة والقول والعمل ، وعلى أن اتباع أصحابه من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان في العقيدة والقول والعمل هم أهل الجنة والكرامة وهم الفائزون برضى الله عنهم ورضاهم عنه ودخولهم في الجنات أبد الآباد ، وهذا بحمد الله واضح لا يخفى على من له أدنى مسكة من علم ودين ، والله المسئول أن يهدينا وسائر إخواننا المسلمين صراطه المستقيم صراط الذين أنعم عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين ، وأن يجعلنا من اتباع نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه بإحسان ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ، وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ورسوله وخليله وأمينه على وحيه نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأتباعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين . 
2- وسئل رحمه الله: ما القول في معاملة أصحاب الكبائر كاللواط والزنا وغيرها من الذنوب التي جاءت النصوص بالوعيد الشديد لمن يقترفها . هل يجوز الكلام مع أصحاب هذه الجرائم . وهل يجوز إلقاء السلام عليهم . . وهل تجوز مصاحبتهم بقصد تذكيرهم بوعيد الله وأليم عقابه إذا كان فيهم بوادر التوبة . . ؟ 
* فأجاب: من يتهم بهذه المعاصي تجب نصيحته وتحذيره منها ومن عواقبها السيئة وأنها من أسباب مرض القلوب وقسوتها وموتها ، أما من أظهرها وجاهر بها فالواجب أن يقام عليه حدها وأن يرفع أمره إلى ولاة الأمور ، ولا تجوز صحبتهم ولا مجالستهم بل يجب هجرهم لعل الله يهديهم ويمن عليهم بالتوبة إلا أن يكون الهجر يزيدهم شرا ، فالواجب الإنكار عليهم دائما بالأسلوب الحسن والنصائح المستمرة حتى يهديهم الله . ولا يجوز اتخاذهم أصحابا ، بل يجب أن يستمر في الإنكار عليهم وتحذيرهم من أعمالهم القبيحة ، ويجب على ولاة الأمور في البلاد الإسلامية أن يأخذوا على أيديهم وأن يقيموا عليهم الحدود الشرعية ، ويجب على من يعرف أحوالهم أن يساعد الدولة في ذلك لقول الله سبحانه : وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وقوله عز وجل : وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ الآية . . وقوله سبحانه وتعالى : وَالْعَصْرِ إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خَسِرَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ 
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : الدين النصيحة قيل لمن يا رسول الله؟ قال لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم أخرجه مسلم أيضا . والآيات والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة . 
نسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال المسلمين وأن يمنحهم الفقه في الدين وأن يوفقهم للتواصي بالحق والصبر عليه ، وأن يجمع كلمتهم.
* وأمَّا الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله فانظر كلامه في أشرطة (الهدى والنور) رقم (95) و (666) و(735) ، فإني لا أجد متسعًا لتفريغ كلامه ههنا. 
* وبالله تعالى التوفيق، وصلَّى الله على نبيَّنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجميعن...

----------


## سعد بن عبدالله الحميد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
فأهنئك ياشيخ عدنان على هذا الطرح الرائع، فجزاك ربي خير الجزاء ونفع بك، فالساحة بحق بحاجة لمثل هذا التأصيل العلمي الرصين، ولتكن صفحة موضوعك هنا ساحة للمناقشة والإضافة لمن أراد من الإخوة الذين لديهم بعض الإضافات أو الاستفسارات، ولعلي أسهم في هذا في وقت لاحق إن شاء الله، وبورك فيك ياأخي، والسلام عليكم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل سعد الحميِّد ونفعنا بعلومكم دومًا.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن اليمني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشيخ عدنان البخاري بارك الله فيك 
هنا مسألة أحب أن أطرحها عليك وهي هجر من لم يبدع المبتدع ؟ هل هذه العبارة صحيحة؟
ثانيا: إمتحان الناس بالأشخاص وتحديد منهج الشخص ما تعليق عليه ؟
أخوك في الله أبو عبد الرحمن اليمني

----------


## الجزائري السلفي

اخي الحبيب عدنان البخاري بارك الله فيك فلقد كفيت وشفيت فان حال الامة اليوم وما يحدث فيها من خلل نتيجة عدم مراعات المصالح والمفاسد               واهجر ولو كل الورى في ذاته *** لا في هواك ونخوة الشيطان
واهجرهم الهجر الجميل بلا أذى *** إن لم يكن بد من الهجران                                                                       (ابتسامة) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الباحث 1

أذكر أن الشيخين الجليلين : الشيخ صالح السحيمي حفظه الله المدرس بالحرم المدني والشيخ حسين آل الشيخ حفظه الله إمام الحرم المدني تكلما عن هذه المسألة :

سأل الشيخ حسين آل الشيخ الشيخ صالح السحيمي : 

هل الهجر الشرعي يحصل بمجرد مخالفة الأصل أم أن الهجر متوقف على المصلحة والمفسدة ؟

فقال الشيخ صالح السحيمي :

الذي أرى - والله أعلم - أن الهجر يقوم على المصلحة والمفسدة وليس على مجرد مخالفة الأصل .

فقد هجر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام الثلاثة الذين خُلِّفوا ، ولم يهجر المنافقين ، مع أن المنافقين أولى بالهجر من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم .

فالهجر يقوم على المصلحة والمفسدة وليس بمجرد مخالفة الأصل .

انتهى كلامه حفظه الله .

وهذه بعض كلمات أهل العلم التي تفيد أن الهجر يقوم على المصلحة والمفسدة أنقلها لكم :

1-قال شيخ الإسلام عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله :جواباً على سؤال وجه إليه عن طريقة النصيحة لمن يجاهر بالمعاصي فقال رحمه الله : ....فأنت أيها السائل ما دمت نصحته ووجهته إلى الخير ولكنه ما زاده ذلك إلا إظهاراً للمعصية فينبغي لك هجره وعدم اتخاذه صاحباً ، وينبغي لك أن تشجع غيرك من الذين قد يؤثرون عليه وقد يحترمهم أكثر على نصيحته ودعوته إلى الله لعل الله أن ينفع بذلك ، وإن رأيت أن الهجر يزيده شراً وأن اتصالك به أنفع له في دينه وأقل لشره فلا تهجره ، لأن الهجر يقصد منه العلاج فهو دواء ، فإذا كان لا ينفع بل يزيد الداء داءً فأنت تعمل ما هو الأصلح من الإتصال به وتكرار النصيحة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر من غير اتخاذه صاحباً ولا خليلاً لعل الله أن ينفع بذلك وهذا هو أحسن ما قيل في هذا من كلام أهل العلم رحمهم الله .

[مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة 5/343-344) ]

2-وقال الشيخ العلامة المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله :...كثيراً ما نسأل فلان صاحب لنا وصديق لنا لكنه لايصلي ويدخن ، وهكذا هل نقاطعه ؟ أقول لـه : لا تقـاطعه ، لأن مقاطعتك له لا تغيره ، ويظل في ضلاله ، وأذكر بالمناسبة مثلاً شامياً خلاصته أنه كان هناك رجل فاسق تارك للصلاة ثم تاب وذهب ليصلي أول صلاة في المسجد بعد التوبة ، وإذا به يجد باب المسجد مغلقاً فقال له : ( أنت مسكر وأنا مبطل )! هذه الصحبة لا أريدها ، لأن صحبة الصالح للطالح مبنية على صلاحه ، وهذا الطالح لا يرديه ، فإذا قاطعه الصالح فقد حقق له ما يريده ، لذلك فالمقاطعة وسيلة شرعية يراد بها تحقيق مصلحة مشروعة وهي تأديب المهاجر أي : المقاطع ، فإذا كانت المقاطعة لا تؤدبه بل تزيده ضلالاً على ضلاله فحينئذ لا تجب المقاطعة .

ولذلك نحن اليوم لا نتشبت بالوسائل التي كان يتعاطاها السلف ، لأنهم كانوا ينطلقون بها من موقف القوة ، واليوم المسلمون ضعفاء في كل شئ ليس فقط الحكومات بل الأفراد ، والأمر كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( إن الإسلام بدأ غريباً وسيعود غريباً فطوبى للغرباء قالوا منهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : ناس صالحون بين ناس كثيرين من يعصيهم أكثر ممن يطيعهم ) رواه مسلم 
( 145) فلو نحن فتحنا باب المقاطعة والهجر والتبديع لفعلنا ما يخالف المصلحة الشرعية ، فلذك نؤثر سياسة ( ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن ) (النحل : 125) .[ شريط من هو الكافر ؟ وما هي البدعة المكفرة] [ومزيل الإلباس في الأحكام على الناس ( ص:244) ] . 

3-وقال الشيخ العلامة الفقيه المفسر محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله : ... فإذا كان في الهجر من فعل معصية لترك واجب أو فعل محرم فائدة فإنه يهجر حتى تتحقق الفائدة ، وأما من كان هجره لا يفيد شيئاً بل لا يزيد الأمر إلا شدة وإلا بعداً عن أهل الخير فلا يهجر ، لأن الشرع جاء بالمصالح وليس بالمفاسد ، فإذا علمنا أننا لو هجرنا هذا العاصي لم يزدد إلا شراً وكراهة لنا وكراهة ما معنا من الخير ، فإننا لا نهجره ، نسلم عليه ونرد عليه السلام لأنه وإن عصى الله ، والمؤمن لا يهجر فوق ثلاث ، هذا هو الحكم فيما يتعلق بالهجر ، وفي النهاية يسوءني أن أحد المسلمين اليوم يمر بعضهم ببعض لا يسلم أحدهم على الآخر ، يتلاقيان يضرب كتف أحدهما كتف الآخر لا يسلم عليه وكأنما مر بجيفة أو يهودي أو نصراني ، مع أنهم أخوه ، ومع هذا إذا سلم عليه ماذا يستفيد ؟ عشر حسنات نقداً ، إيمان ، محبة ، ألفة ، دخول الجنة .قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( والله لا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تؤمنوا ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا أفلا أخبركم بشئ إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم أفشوا السلام بينكم ) فبين أن إفشاء السلام من أسباب المحبة من الإيمان والإيمان سبب لدخول الجنة ، ويؤسفنا جداً أن نرى مسلمين يلتقي بعضهم ببعض ولا يسلم ، بل ربما كانا أخوين زميلين في الدراسة ، سواء في دراسة المسجد أو في دراسة الكلية أو المعهد أو المدارس الأخرى ، لا يسلم بعضهم على بعض إذاً ما فائدة العلم ؟ ما فائدة طلب العلم ؟إذا لم يتربَّ طالب العلم بالتربية الحسنة التي دل عليها الكتاب والسنة ، وكان عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما الفائدة من التعليم فهو والجاهل سواء ، إن لم يكن الجاهل خيراً منه ، ولهذا احثكم على إفشاء السلام لفوائدة العظيمة ، وهو لايضر ، لأنه عمل اللسان ، واللسان لو يعمل من الصباح إلى الغروب ما كلَّ ولا ملَّ فنسأل الله لنا ولكم الهداية والتوفيق والعصمة والتوبة إنه على كل شئ قدير . [ شرح رياض الصالحين (4/219-220) ]

4-وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر : فكل مؤمن وإن كان فاسقاً فإنه يحرم هجره ما لم يكن في الهجر مصلحة ، فإذا كان في الهجر مصلحة هجرناه ، لأن الهجر حينئذ دواء ، أما إذا لم يكن فيه مصلحة أو كان فيه زيادة في المعصية والعتو ، فإن مالا مصلحة فيه تركه هو المصلحة . فإن قال قائل : يرد على ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هجر كعب بن مالك وصاحبيه الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك ؟ 
فالجواب: أن هذا حصل مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأمر الصحابة بهجرهم ، لأن في هجرهم فائدة عظيمة ، فقد ازدادوا تمسكاً بما هم عليه حتى إن كعباً بن مالك رضي الله عنه جاءه كتاب من ملك غسان يقول فيه : بأنه سمع أن صاحبك يعني الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد جفاك وأنك لست بدار هوان ولا مذلة فالحق بنا نواسك . 
فقام كعب مع ما هو عليه من الضيق والشدة وأخذ الكتاب وذهب به وأحرقه في التنور فهؤلاء حصل في هجرهم مصلحة عظيمة ، ثم النتيجة التي لا يعادلها نتيجة أن الله أنزل فيهم قرآناً يتلى إلى يوم القيامة قال تعالى ( وعلى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا حتى إذا ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت وضاقت عليهم انفسهم وظنوا أن لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه ثم تاب عليهم ليتوبوا إن الله هو التواب الرحيم ) ( التوبة : 118 ) . [ مزيل الإلباس في الاحكام على الناس ص:252 ] 

وسئل الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله عن ظاهرة الهجر المنتشرة هذه الأيام في أوساط طلاب العلم فقال : هذا غلط هذا من عمل الشيطان .
(مكالمة هاتفية مع الشيخ العباد في شريط مسجل ) .

أ . هـ

----------


## ياسين البحر

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابن عقيل

الشيخ البخاري وفقه الله
الهجر الشرعي سنة نبوية وسنة راشدة 
وأصلها على الوجوب أذا تحققت شروطها وأنتفت موانعها
ومن شروطها أن تكون جالبة لمصلحة شرعية ودافعة لمفسدة متيقنة ولذلك شرعت من لدن عزيز حكيم !!
وأما تقريرها وتطبيقها يكون من ولاة الأمر وهم الأمراء والعلماء 
والناس تبعاً لهم في ذلك ومن الناس طلبة العلم

فقولك حفظك الله بأن الهجر منوط بالمصلحة الشرعية فقط فيه نظر
لأن موهم لمن قل فقه بأن الهجر يشرع للمصلحة فقط !!
وليس كذلك فالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر كذلك منوط بالمصلحة الشرعية , فهل يعرض الأمر هكذا !!؟
ولكن الواجب أن نقول أن الهجر الشرعي للمبتدعة واجب متحتم وبعد ذلك يُنظر في شروطه وموانعه وحالاته, والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

هذا العنوان لا يُفهم منه حكم ، فكلّ الأحكام الشرعية نحن نوقن أنها منوطة بالمصلحة .
لكن المصلحة نوعان :
نوع متحقق بالحكم الشرعي الثابت بالنص أو الإجماع ، فالمصلحة هي الحكم الشرعي حتى لو كان في نظرنا غير ذلك ، ولهذا ينص الأئمة أنّ النّظر المصلحي إنّما يسوغ حين يغيب النص ، فيكون للعقل حينئذ مجال للعمل والنظر للبحث عن المصلحة .
ونوع آخر لم يرد فيه التنصيص وإنما وردت الوقائع التي تشبه المسألة ، فإن اطرد الحكم فيها فهو قاعدة وحكم ثابت ، وإن اختلف الحكم من واقعة لأخرى عرفنا أن الحكم فيها لا يطرد ، وهذا هو الذي يصح أن نقول فيه إنه تابع للمصلحة .
وبعد ذلك نرجع لنرى هل الهجر أصل وحكم شرعي ثابت أم لا ؟
لاشكّ أنّ الأصل أن هجر المسلم حرام .
كما أنه لاشكّ أنّ مخالطة الفاسق العاصي حرام أيضاً بالنص .
والمبتدع أشدّ خطراً .
فالنص الثابت جاء بتحريم مخالطة المبتدع والفاسق ، فهو أصل مُستثنى من أصل آخر ، فالمسلم إذا ابتدع أو جاهر بالمعصية لم يعد هو المسلم المطلق الذي قال فيه النّبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلم : (لا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث) بل اكتسب بالبدعة والمجاهرة بالمعصية قيداً ألحقه بالأصل الآخر وهو الهجر ..
فإذا كان كذلك عرفنا أنّ الهجر في ذاته مصلحة مطلوبة شرعاً لحكم عديدة : منها تعزير المخالف ، وهذا في حق كل مخالف ، ويزيد المبتدع حكمة أخرى وهي تحذير الناس منه لأنه ضرره لا يتميّز مثل العاصي الفاسق ، فكان هجر الناس له اجتناباً لمصدر مشبوه وعكِر ..
وفي مثل هذا المبتدع لا يصح إطلاق مثل العنوان الذي جاء به الأخ عدنان لأنّ في هذا خلخلة للأصل وهو هجر المبتدع .
صحيح أنّ تطبيق حكم الهجر على المبتدع قد يتخلّف لمصلحة راجحة ، لكن هذا استثناء من أصل ، فلا يسوغ مساواة الاستثناء بالأصل لأنه تهوين من شأنه ، كمن يقول : قول الصدق منوط بالمصلحة ، معللاً قوله بأن الشرع أجاز الكذب في مواطن ..
وكمن يقول هذه الأيام : تطبيق الحدود الشرعية منوط بالمصلحة ، وكمن يقول : تحكيم الشريعة منوط بالمصلحة ، فملّ هذا  صحيح في ذاته ، لكنه يلبّس على الناس أصلهم ودينهم إذ يتخذه البعض حجّةً للتحلّل من هذا الحكم أو ذاك بذريعة المصلحة وهو ما نراه هذه الأيام للأسف الشديد في كثير من جوانب الشريعة ومنها أصل هجر المبتدع ..
ولهذا نجد كلمات السلف عامّة بلا قيد .. وإنما تأتي القيود المصلحية في وقائع الأعيان ، فليس من الفقه اتخاذ بعض الوقائع التي يُراعى فيها جانب المصلحة والمفسدة حجة لضرب الأصل والتنكر له كأصل ..
والله أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

ما شاء الله بحث مسدد ، وفقكم الله ونفع بكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ الكريم ابن عقيل … وفقه الله
ما شرحتَهُ -بارك الله فيك- بعبارات (الشروط والموانع والحالات) ونحوها من الأمور لا تخرج عن قضيَّة المصْلحة الشرعيَّة التي أردُّتُها.
فقد قلتُ في مبتدأ مقالي ما نصُّه: "الهجر ليس مشروعًا دومًا؛ بل هو بحسب حال الشَّخص، والزَّمان ، والمكان، وظهور السنة وأهلها وخفائهما، وكلُّ هذه الأمور تجمعها (المصلحة الشرعيَّة).... الخ".
*  فقولي (ليس مشروعًا دومًا) يدلُّ على مشروعيَّته، لكن ليس على الدَّوام.
فإن قال ولم ليس على الدوام بيَّنت لك المقصود بما تقدَّم نقله آنفًا من مطلع مقالي السَّابق، وهو ما أسميته بالشروط والموانع و...الخ.
وعليه.. فلا أرى خلافًا بين مرادي ومرادك؛ غير الاختلاف في التعبير والعرض والاصطلاح، وإلَّا فالمؤدَّى واحدٌ.
*  وأمَّا قولك وفقك الله: "الهجر الشرعي سنة نبوية وسنة راشدة" فلا خلاف في ذا، على الأقل بيني وبينك، ولكن محلُّ التحرير المراد في المقال أن يُقال: "وترك الهجر عن أهله هو سنَّة راشدةٌ أيضًا".
------------------------------------------

الأخ أحمد بن صالح الزهراني [أبوعمر الكناني] ... وفقه الله
 لو مهَّدُتُ بأنَّه لا خلاف بيننا في أنَّ نصوص الكتاب والسُّنَّة ناطقة بهجرة ثلاثة أمور، المعصية -عينها-، وأهلها، ومكانها، وأنَّ النَّبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قد هجر الثلاثة رضي الله عنهم المتخلِّفين عن تبوك، وترك هجرة غيرهم من المتخلِّفين ممَّن هم شرٌّ منهم! بل ترك هجرة من هو كابن أُبيٍّ -رأس النِّفاق- شرٌّ الجميع =فإنَّنا نصلُ إلى أنَّ المقصود: أنَّ الحكم لا يطَّرد في هجرة أهل المعاصي، بل يختلف باختلاف الوقائع والأحكام.
فالهجرة الشَّرعيَّة بفعلها وتركها أصلٌ واحدٌ تُفعل للمصلحة الشَّرعيَّة (الزَّجر وغيره)، وتُترك لانعدام هذه المصلحة نفسها.
فقولي في عنوان مقالي: (منوطٌ بالمصلحة الشَّرعيَّة، لا على إطلاقه) أردُّت به أنَّ الشَّارع قد علَّقه بحصول المصلحة منه، لا أنَّه حكمٌ تعبُّديٌّ لا نفقه الحكمة منه، وأنَّ (الحكم يدور مع علَّته وجودًا وعدمًا).
- وليس بفرضٍ عليَّ ولا على أحدٍ تسمية (تحرير) معنى هذه الهجرة الشَّرعية بـ(الأصل) وتركه بـ(الاستثناء)؛ إذ لا داعي لهذا المصطلح لو فُهمت الهجرة الشَّرعيَّة على معناها الشمولي على الوجه المتطرِّف.
- فكونك -وفقك الله- أسميت ترك الهجرة (استثناء) لا يغيِّر في معنى الأمر شيئًا، بل لو قلت إنَّه لا حاجة لتجزئته بتسميته أصلًا واستثناءًا.
- أمَّا التَّعبير عن هذا التَّفصيل بكونه: "خلخلة للأصل"، أو"ضرب للأصل"، أو"تنكُّرٌ له كأصل" من (الإرهابِ الفكريِّ) الذي ينبغي التخفُّف منه في محاورة الإخوان؛ إذ لا خلخلة ولا ضرْب ولا تنكُّر لأيِّ أصلٍ إن قُريء المقالُ بالوجه الذي بيَّنتُه! غاية ما في الأمر أنَّه تحريرٌ لتطبيق ذلك الأصل على الوجه الشَّرعيِّ الذي جاء به، على الوجه المتطرِّف الذي فهمه فئامٍ من النَّاس أنعم الله عليهم بالهداية والرشاد.
- وأمَّا كون بعض المتحلِّلين من حكم الشريعة اتَّكأوا على "دعوى المصلحة" في تسويغ ضرب الأصول الشَّرعيَّة فالفارق بين صنيعهم وبين مرادي ظاهرٌ، لا أظنُّه يخفى عليك، فما مثَّلتَ به في وادٍ وما أردُّته من مقالي في وادٍ آخر.
 ثم لأنْ وَقَعَ الأسف الشَّديد من تعطيل الهجرة الشَّرعيَّة عند فئامٍ من النَّاس دون ((مسوِّغٍ شرعيٍّ)) وهوأصلٌ شرعيٌّ -فهو أسفٌ في محلِّه- = لكن حريٌّ أن يقع الأسف أشدّ منه من عدم تحرير هذ الهِجرة وتطبيقها على مراد الشَّارع.
وذلك ما أوقع بعض النَّاس في البغي والاعتداء على أعراض إخوانهم بفهمٍ سطحيٍّ للهجرة؛ كهجرة كُلِّ مخالفٍ في فهمٍ دون مراعاة نظَر الشَّرع وحكمة شرعه لهذا الأصل... الخ
فهجرتهم شيءٌ، والهجرة الشَّرعيَّة التي علَّقها الشَّارع بالمنفعة والمصلحة شيءٌ آخر.
والنَّظر فيما نبَّهتُ إليه ههنا هو دافعي لكتابة هذا المقال، وما يحصل في  بلادٍ كثيرةٍ من تنفير النَّاس عن الحقِّ وأهله بفتاوى طيَّارة تعبر البحار عبر الهاتف، دون وعيٍ لفائدة هذه الهِجْرة ونفعها، أوعدمه، ودون تحرير المقصود منه!
وإلَّا فإنَّ التمهيد بذكر مشروعيَّة الهِجرة لا يخفى على فاعليه من المتطرِّفين في فهمه فلم يكن ثَمَّة داعٍ لبيانه.
- والعِلْم كلَّما كان النَّاس إليه أحوج كان الاهتمام به أوجب.   
- وأمَّا ما ذكرتَه من أنَّ: "كلمات السَّلف عامّة بلا قيد" في هذا الباب، فلأنَّ الهجر كان في زمانهم ناجعًا إلى حدٍّ كبيرٍ، وخاصَّةً في مناطق نفوذهم كبغداد ونحوها.
بخلاف ما يحصل في زماننا ((في بعض الأماكن)) دون بعض.
فلو كانت أحوالنا كأحوالهم لما كان ثَمَّ داعٍ للتَّفصيل الذي أردُّته من مقالي.
- ولا أنسى أن أشكر الأخوة الأفاضل جميعهم على إثراء الموضوع بمشاركاتهم وتشريفي بمروهم.
وبالله تعالى التوفيق، وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمَّد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

الأخ الفاضل عدنان وفقنا الله وإياه للصالح من القول والعمل ..
أولاً : ما في كلامي مما سميته (إرهاباً فكرياً) والله لم أقصد به ذلك ، وإنما أعنيه فعلاً كاثر للعنوان ولفظه .
وأنا لا أخالفك في مضمون مقالك في شيء .
أنا أختلف معك فقط في العنوان ..
وها أنا افهم الآن من ردك أنك لا تبالي بالتسمية ..
وأنا أقول لك مع اتفاقي معك في مقصودك إلا أن العنوان خطأ ، لا  يجوز أن نعكس لأن النفوس مجبولة على تعظيم الأصل والتساهل في الاستثناء ..
وتلثمرة تظهر في أنّ الاصل هو ركن يلجأ إليه من لا يستطيع تطبيق ضوابط المصلحة والمفسدة ، فإن اللجوء إلى الأصل هو المتعين ..
أما إذا أطلقنا كما أطلقت ولم نميز الأصل من الاستثناء فهذا يؤدي إلى التهاون ..
ولهذا يحرص الفقهاء على بيان أن هذا أصل وعزيمة وهذا رخصة ..
فإذا تردد شخص بين أصل واستثناء وبين عزيمة ورخصة (أعني في تحققها) فإنه يرجع إلى الأصل ولا يضره ولو أخطأ ..
ومما يصب في مصبك التردد بين سوء الظن في المسلم وبين الأصل فيه ، فإن الأولى في الرجوع إلى الأصل وهو السلامة في حق المسلم فضلاً عن الدعاة والعلماء ..

هذا رأيي على الأقل وأحترم كثيراً وجهة نظرك ..
وأرجو أن لا يكون في كلامي السابق ما أثارك أو أغضبك فوالله ما تعمدته ..
وفقنا الله وإياك ..

----------


## ابن عقيل

> الأخ الكريم ابن عقيل … وفقه الله
> ما شرحتَهُ -بارك الله فيك- بعبارات (الشروط والموانع والحالات) ونحوها من الأمور لا تخرج عن قضيَّة المصْلحة الشرعيَّة التي أردُّتُها.
> فقد قلتُ في مبتدأ مقالي ما نصُّه: "الهجر ليس مشروعًا دومًا؛ بل هو بحسب حال الشَّخص، والزَّمان ، والمكان، وظهور السنة وأهلها وخفائهما، وكلُّ هذه الأمور تجمعها (المصلحة الشرعيَّة).... الخ".
> *  فقولي (ليس مشروعًا دومًا) يدلُّ على مشروعيَّته، لكن ليس على الدَّوام.
> فإن قال ولم ليس على الدوام بيَّنت لك المقصود بما تقدَّم نقله آنفًا من مطلع مقالي السَّابق، وهو ما أسميته بالشروط والموانع و...الخ.
> وعليه.. فلا أرى خلافًا بين مرادي ومرادك؛ غير الاختلاف في التعبير والعرض والاصطلاح، وإلَّا فالمؤدَّى واحدٌ.
> *  وأمَّا قولك وفقك الله: "الهجر الشرعي سنة نبوية وسنة راشدة" فلا خلاف في ذا، على الأقل بيني وبينك، ولكن محلُّ التحرير المراد في المقال أن يُقال: "وترك الهجر عن أهله هو سنَّة راشدةٌ أيضًا".
> .


الأخ الكريم عدنان البخاري  وفقه الله

اعلم رحمك الله بأني وبفهمي القاصر فهمت بانك تقصر الهجر على المصلحة , ولا تجوز إلا بذلك.
واعلم رحمك الله بأنك تكتب في منتدى يطّلع عليه الالاف من الناس مختلفة فهومهم والأغلب هم من أمثالي أصحاب الفهوم القاصرة , فكنت أخشى من أن يُفهم منك هذا الفهم فأحببت التوضيح 
وقد أحسن الشيخ الكناني بإضافته التي أوضحت ما أردت بيانه بوضوح تام.

ولا خلاف بيننا والحمد لله
والشكر لك على جميل ردك وحسن أدبك وأستغفر الله لي ولك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عبدالله العلي

*الهجر استثناء ، والبعض يجعلون الأصل استثناء ، والاستثناء أصلاً
وكلام الشيخ عدنان مؤصل ومتين .*

----------


## حارث الهمام

لعل الأصل أن يقال بهجر المبتدع إلاّ أن تكون المصلحة متحققة في تركه.
وذلك لعموم النصوص التي استدل بها أهل السنة على هجر المبتدع، ولورود النصوص والآثار علم أن الأصلح إذا لم يلتبس الأمر أو لم تظهر مصلحة راجحة فالأصلح هجر المبتدع.
والمصلحة إما أن تعود على:
1- المهجور.
2- أو الهاجر.
3- أو المجتمع.
أو بعض هذه الثلاثة أو جميعها.
فإن تحقق انعادم المصلحة كأن تكون الدولة دولة بدعة أو المجتمع موافق للمبتدع، لا يخشى عليه التأثر به، والمهجور لن ينزجر بهجر مثل هذا الهاجر، والهاجر على بصيرة من أمر دينه فلا يخشى أن يلبس المبتدع عليه، فلا معنى للهجر حين إذاً وإلا فالمصلحة فيما جاءت به النصوص قطعاً.
ويختلف تقدير المصلحة باختلاف المقتضي للهجر فإذا كان الغرض تأديب المهجور نظر في ملابسات من الواقع هل تكفل تحقق المصلحة المرجوة بذلك؟
وإذا كان مقتضي الهجر سلامة النفس نظر في غيرها.
وإذا كان الغرض تحذير الأمة نظر في أخرى.
وإذا كان الغرض جميع ما ذكر نظر في ذلك كله.
والله أعلم.

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

الأصل أن تُهجر البدعة ، سواء كانت كفرية أو دون ذلك .
أما المبتدع الذي لم نحكم بكفره فلا يعدو أن يكون مسلماً ، له ما للمسلم وعليه ما على المسلم .
فكما نهجر المسلم السني لمصحلة ( كأن يكون مجاهراً بمعصية ) أو غيرها من موجبات الهجر ، فكذلك من اعتنق بدعة من البدع فلا يهجر إلا إذا دعت الضرورة لذلك .
كما أن في كثير ممن نصفهم بالبدعة مَن هو طالبٌ للحق ، مجتهدٌ في تحصيله إلا أنه لم يوفَّق لذلك ، فظنَّ سنةً ماهو في حقيقته بدعة ، وعنده من الأدلة الشرعية ما يزعمه مستنداً شرعياً لما ذهب إليه = فهؤلاء مجتهدون مخطئون لهم أجر اجتهادهم ( كما في حديث أجر المجتهد )  فكيف يقال عمن أَجَرَه الشارع : إن الأصل فيه الهجر !
كما أن مَن نَصِفهم بالبدعة سيكونون خيراً ممن قال الله فيهم من الكفار : ( لاينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين ) .
وفي هذا المقام أحب أُشِيدَ بمقال الشيخ الشريف حاتم العوني عن التعامل مع المبتدع .
وأخيراً .. جزى الله الشيخ عدنان خيراً وبارك في علمه .

----------


## حارث الهمام

ماذكرته أخي الكريم حاصل استدلال ظهر هذه الآونة، وأذاعه بعض المشايخ المعروفين بالفضل والسنة غفر الله له، والحق أنه تقرير ضعيف فيه ما فيه.
فليست للمبتدع أو الفاسق وإن كان مسلماً كافة حقوق المسلم ولا كرامة، ومن نظر في آثار السلف علم هذا وحسبك ما أورده البربهاري في آخر شرح السنة.
وقد دأب أهل العلم المصنفون في التوحيد على إيراد الآثار المقتضية للتحذير من أهل البدع، المتضمنة الأمر بتجنبهم، لغير مصلحة ظاهرة، ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المتفق عليه: إذا رأيتم الذين يتبعون ما تشابه منه فأولئك الذين سمى الله فاحذروهم، وفي حديث مسلم: لعن الله من آوى محدثاً، وقوله في حديث مسلم أيضاً: ما من نبي بعثه الله عز وجل في أمة قبلي إلا كان له من أمته حواريون وأصحاب يأخذون بسنته، ويقتدون بأمره، -وفي رواية يهتدون بهدية ويستنون بسنته- ثم إنها تخلف من بعدهم خلوف يقولون ما لا يفعلون، ويفعلون ما لا يؤمرون، فمن جاهدهم بيده فهو مؤمن، ومن جاهدهم بلسانه فهو مؤمن، ومن جاهدهم بقلبه فهو مؤمن، وليس وراء ذلك من الإيمان حبة خردل.
وهذه الآثار -وغيرها- أوردها في معرض الاحتجاج بها جملة من الأئمة المصنفين في اعتقاد أهل السنة، والتحذير من البدعة، وبعض من صنف في جمع الآثار ذكر بعضها في كتاب الاعتصام بالسنة.
وكلها في صدد هجر المبتدع لا مجرد بدعته إذ المصلحة في ما دلت عليه النصوص إلاّ أن يبدو خلافها لملابسات تتعلق بما عُلِّق بعضه في الرد السابق.
"بل لو لم يكن حكم البدعة نازلاً بالمتلبس بها، لكنه مقارف لها، داع إليها، فإن عقابه وتعزيره قد يلزم، ومن ذلك القبيل قتال البغاة الخارجين على الإمام بتأول فهؤلاء عدول مادام تأولهم سائغاً، ومع ذلك يقاتلون حتى يعطوا ما تركوه من الواجب، وينتهوا عما ارتكبوه من المحرم وإن كانوا متأولين، بل قد يلزم عقابه ولو لم يكن داعياً إذا أظهر بدعته وإن كان معذوراً ولايخفى أن من لم يظهر من بدعته شيء يستنكر فإنما يعامل بالظاهر، والله يتولى السرائر، أما إن أظهرها فقد يجب تعزيره وإن كان متأولاً لما في الإظهار من المفسدة المستطيرة إن هو تُرِك، ولذا يقام الحد على من شربوا النبيذ المختلف فيه وإن كانوا معذورين لدفع ضرر فعلهم في الدنيا، كما يقام الحد على من تاب بعد رفعه للإمام، وأنتم تعلمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هجر نساءه حتى مضى الشهر مع ما أظهرنه من أسف وبكاء، وهجر الثلاثة الذين خلفوا أمداً مع مجيئهم تائبين، ومن بعده الصحابة هجر بعضهم بعضَ بنيه فما كلمه حتى مات لأسباب كان تأول أولئك فيها أو عذرهم لما أحدثوه من توبة ألزم وأجدر من عذر كثير من أصحاب البدع في زماننا، ونحوها كثير من الأخبار المنقولة عن السلف في هذا الباب، وقد قال شيخ الإسلام بعد أن ذكر فحوى ما سبق وأضرباً له أخرى قال: "وعلى هذا فما أمر به آخر(1)  أهل السنة من أن داعية أهلِ البدع يهجر فلا يستشهد، ولا يروى عنه، ولا يستفتى، ولا يصلى خلفه، قد يكون من هذا الباب. فإنَّ هجره تعزيرٌ له وعقوبةٌ له جزاءً، لمنع الناس من ذلك الذنب الذي هو بدعة أو غيرُها، وإن كان في نفس الأمر تائباً أو معذوراً إذ الهجرة مقصودها أحد شيئين:
إما ترك الذنوب المهجورة وأصحابها.
وإما عقوبة فاعلها ونكاله...
ومن هذا الباب هجْر الإمامِ أحمدَ للذين أجابوا في المحنة قبل القيد، ولمن تاب بعد الإجابة، ولمن فعل بدعةٍ ما؛ مع أن فيهم أئمة في الحديث والفقه والتصوف والعبادة، فإن هجره لهم والمسلمين معه لا يمنع معرفة قدر فضلهم، كما أن الثلاثة الذين خلفوا لما أمر النبيُ المسلمين بهجرِهم لم يمنع ذلك ما كان لهم من السوابق، حتى قد قيل: إن اثنين منهما شهدا بدراً، وقد قال الله لأهل بدر: (اعملوا ما شئتم فقد غفرت لكم)، وأحدهم: كعب بن مالك شاعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأحد أهل العقبة، فهذا أصل عظيم، إن عقوبة الدينا المشروعة من الهجران إلى القتل لا تمنع أن يكون المعاقب عدلاً أو رجلاً صالحاً كما بينت من الفرق بين عقوبة الدنيا المشروعة والمقدورة، وبين عقوبة الآخرة، والله سبحانه أعلم" .
والمراد مما سبق بيان أن صاحب البدعة المعلن بها غير المعذور بل المعذور في بدعته يجوز أن يعاقب وقد ينتقص من حقوق المسلم المطلق، مادام مظهراً للبدعة في دولة السنة، صيانة له وللأمة ودفعاً للمفسدة، بموجَب النصوص، ثم قد يتخلف هذا إذا تخلفت العلة.
وليس بالضرورة أن يكون ذلك خرماً في عدالته، أو تفسيقاً له، بل قد يكون وقد لايكون، وعلى هذا يتفرع حكم الرواية والشهادة –وغيرهما مما يتعلق بالعدالة من الأحكام- ويبدو بعض وجه الصواب في اختلاف الفقهاء والمحدثين العريض حول المسألتين، ولهذا فَرَّقَ من فرق بين الخوارج وغيرهم، ولعل ذلك حكم إجمالي، فالخوارج أصحاب عدالة وصدق، ولايعني ذلك عدم رد رواية بعضهم ممن خرمت عدالته أو ذهب ضبطه، وكذلك العكس فيمن عرفوا بالكذب من أهل البدع كالرافضة فهؤلاء لايمتنع أن يكون في متقدميهم من عرف بالصدق مع العدالة فروى عنه بعض الأئمة، وأياً ما كان فإن مناط الهجر والعقوبة وانتقاص الحقوق ليس هو الضبط ولا العدالة بمجردها، وليس كل من بقيت عدالته ومنع تفسيقه يرتفع عنه العقاب.
وليس تخريج مناط الهجر على استصلاحهم بمستوعِب".
وإذا تقرر هذا بدت مجازفة بعض مشايخنا المعاصرين القائلين مادام المقارف للبدعة مسلماً فله كافة حقوق المسلم! عمرك الله هذا محل الخلاف لايستدل عليه بذكره!
{أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين}فنساو   بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء ؟ كلا ورب الأرض والسماء! 
(مالكم كيف تحكمون).
والله تعالى وصف القرآن بأنه فرقان: "ومن الفرقان أنه فرق بين أهل الحق المهتدين المؤمنين المصلحين أهل الحسنات وبين أهل الباطل الكفار الضالين المفسدين أهل السيئات قال تعالى أم حسب الذين اجترحوا السيئات أن نجعلهم كالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سواء محياهم ومماتهم ساء ما يحكمون وقال تعالى أم نجعل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كالمفسدين فى الأرض أم نجعل المتقين كالفجار وقال تعالى أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين ما لكم كيف تحكمون وقال تعالى مثل الفريقين كالاعمى والاصم والبصير والسميع هل يستويان مثلا أفلا تذكرون وقال تعالى أمن هو قانت آناء الليل ساجدا وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه قل هل يستوى الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون انما يتذكر اولوا الالباب وقال تعالى وما يستوى الاعمى والبصير ولا الظلمات ولا النور ولا الظل ولا الحرور وما يستوى الاحياء ولا الأموات ان الله يسمع من يشاء وما أنت بمسمع من فى القبور ان أنت الا نذير انا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا وقال: تعالى أو من كان ميتا فاحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشى به فى الناس كمن مثله فى الظلمات ليس بخارج منها وقال تعالى أفمن كان مؤمنا كمن كان فاسقا لا يستوون *فهو سبحانه بين الفرق بين اشخاص أهل الطاعة لله والرسول والمعصية لله والرسول كما بين الفرق بين ما أمر به وبين ما نهى عنه*".

==========================

(1) كذا وقع في المطبوع من المجموع لابن قاسم ولعل صوابها أئمة.

----------


## حارث الهمام

أما الكفار فقد رأيت من ينتصر لبعض الفضلاء بذكرهم في مجلة مشهورة ولو راجع الشيخ الفاضل وراجعتم كتاب الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في هجر المبتدع لكفاكم فقد تحدث عن هذه الشبهة كما تحدث عنها من هو قبله، فلينظر ما قال هناك ليعلم سقوط الاحتجاج بمثله في معارضة هجر المبتدع.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> - وليس بفرضٍ عليَّ ولا على أحدٍ تسمية (تحرير) معنى هذه الهجرة الشَّرعية بـ(الأصل) وتركه بـ(الاستثناء)؛ إذ لا داعي لهذا المصطلح لو فُهمت الهجرة الشَّرعيَّة على معناها الشمولي، بل إنَّه لا حاجة لتجزئته بتسميته أصلًا واستثناءًا.
> - وأمَّا ما ذكرتَه من أنَّ: "كلمات السَّلف عامّة بلا قيد" في هذا الباب، فلأنَّ الهجر كان في زمانهم ناجعًا إلى حدٍّ كبيرٍ، وخاصَّةً في مناطق نفوذهم كبغداد ونحوها.
> بخلاف ما يحصل في زماننا ((في بعض الأماكن)) دون بعض، فلو كانت أحوالنا كأحوالهم لما كان ثَمَّ داعٍ للتَّفصيل الذي أردُّته من مقالي.


...

----------


## حارث الهمام

الشيخ الفاضل الحبيب إلى القلب أبو عمر..
تقريركم جيد في مجمله، وهذه المسألة إذا تقرر الهجر الشرعي لا إشكال فيها، غير أن ثمرة الخلاف في الأصل بورك فيكم جواب سؤال حاصله: هل يقال للعامي الساذج في دولة التوحيد خالط المبتدعة وجالسهم وعليك أن تصلهم وتكرمهم إلاّ أن يحرر بعض أهل النظر المنع من ذلك بعد النظر في المصالح والمفاسد والترجيح بينها.
أو يقال له تجنبهم إلاّ أن يحرر جواز مخالطتهم بعض أهل النظر.

فالذي يقرأ بعض المقالات التي ظهرت أخيراً يرى دعوة شبه صريحة فيها تغرير بعوام أهل السنة في دولة السنة، فهم يدعونهم للمخالطة ويزعمون أن للمبتدع كافة الحقوق التي هي للمسلم المطلق، إلاّ إن دعت المصلحة إلى الهجر ثم يقررون أن الذي يقرر المصلحة هم العلماء الراسخون، وحاصل هذا خالطوهم وأكرموهم إلاّ أن يفتي أحد أهل العلم بالمنع في كل حالة إذا حرر المصلحة.

وأما المخالف لهم فبنى الرأي على أصول كثيرة بدء من قاعدة سد الذريعة وانتهاء بالنصوص العامة الصريحة، ثم قيد الترك بالمصلحة التي تفهم من عموم الشريعة وتعود على المقاصد الثلاثة التي أشير إليها في الرد الأول بالنقض.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الشيخ الفاضل الحبيب إلى القلب أبو عمر..
> تقريركم جيد في مجمله، وهذه المسألة إذا تقرر الهجر الشرعي لا إشكال فيها، غير أن ثمرة الخلاف في الأصل بورك فيكم جواب سؤال حاصله: هل يقال للعامي الساذج في دولة التوحيد خالط المبتدعة وجالسهم وعليك أن تصلهم وتكرمهم إلاّ أن يحرر بعض أهل النظر المنع من ذلك بعد النظر في المصالح والمفاسد والترجيح بينها.
> أو يقال له تجنبهم إلاّ أن يحرر جواز مخالطتهم بعض أهل النظر.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم الشيخ (حارث الهمَّام).. وفقه الله وبارك فيه ونفعنا بعلمه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لابد من تحرير معنى (التحرير) الذي أردُّته في هِجرة أهل المعاصي، لا المعصية حال وقوعها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهو باختصار تفهيم العامِّي أنَّ الهِجرة واجبةٌ إذا وقعت موقعها الشرعي، وبس!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وببسط لهذا المختصر فيُقال للعامِّي بكل سهولةٍ: انظر هل في هجرتك لهذا المبتدع -خاصةً إن كان من أهله أوأحبابه- منفعةً لدينه أومفسدة، أوكلتاهما، فأيُّهما أرجح أوأكثر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أظنُّ أنَّ الأمر يستدعي وقتًا واسعًا أو فقهًا دقيقًا للترجيح، فمجرَّد تفكيره وتقليبٍ للنَّظر منه في ذهنه يتَّضح له إن كان عاقلًا عالمًا بحال المهجور؛ إذ ليست قضيَّةً اجتهاديَّةً توسد لأهل العلم دون غيرهم ويُراجَع فيها المفتي ليقضي له بتفصيلٍ، هل هجرته ناجعة فتكون مشروعة، أوغير ذلك فتكون ممنوعة!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أحد أكثر معرفة برجحان المفسدة أوالمصلحة في تلكم المسألة من صاحبها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا.. تبرز الثَّمرة التي ذكرتموها بعد هِجرته لذاك الشَّخص، ولا نفع منه، أوفيه مفسدة أعظم قد وقعت؛ فهنا يجب عليه ترك الهِجرة له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا قلتُ: إنَّه لا داعي لتقسيم مسألة متكاملة إلى أصلٍ واستثناء، ثمَّ التنازع، في أيِّها الأصل، وأيها الاستثناء؟! كمسألة الدجاجة والبيضة، أيتهما خلقت أولًا! (ابتسامة)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلم الله كم أستفيد من مشاركاتكم النَّافعة وأتتبَّعها، والله يحفظكم.

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> * الحمدلله وحده، وبعد
> فقد انتشرعند فئامٍ كثيرةٍ من الناس المنتسبين إلى الخير والصَّلاح هجر أهل البدع والمعاصي بإطلاق.
> وظنُّوا أنَّ ذلك هو هدي الشَّرع فيه، واستأنسوا -بل استدلُّوا- عليه بفعل السَّلف رحمهم الله.


*بارك الله فيك بحث جيد والدليل عليه ايضا ..

لم نر من الذين هُجروا  رجعوا الى الحق 

وحبذا لو غيرت من كلمت  (المنتسبين  )الى كلمت (من اهل الخير والصلاح ... )لكانت اطيب والله اعلم 

*

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكم لطفكم وكلامكم محتمل إن كان مناط الهجر المستوعب هو حاصل المذكور في قولنا:




> وببسط لهذا المختصر فيُقال للعامِّي بكل سهولةٍ: انظر هل في هجرتك لهذا المبتدع -خاصةً إن كان من أهله أوأحبابه- منفعةً لدينه أومفسدة، أوكلتاهما، فأيُّهما أرجح أوأكثر.


غير أن مناط الهجر في تقريرات شيخ الإسلام وغيره ليس هو ذا فقط، وإنما هذا واحد منها، وقد قيل في الرد الأول (15):



> لعل الأصل أن يقال بهجر المبتدع إلاّ أن تكون المصلحة متحققة في تركه.
> وذلك لعموم النصوص التي استدل بها أهل السنة على هجر المبتدع، ولورود النصوص والآثار علم أن الأصلح إذا لم يلتبس الأمر أو لم تظهر مصلحة راجحة فالأصلح هجر المبتدع.
> والمصلحة إما أن تعود على:
> 1- المهجور.
> 2- أو الهاجر.
> 3- أو المجتمع.أو بعض هذه الثلاثة أو جميعها.
> فإن تحقق انعادم المصلحة كأن تكون الدولة دولة بدعة أو المجتمع موافق للمبتدع، لا يخشى عليه التأثر به، والمهجور لن ينزجر بهجر مثل هذا الهاجر، والهاجر على بصيرة من أمر دينه فلا يخشى أن يلبس المبتدع عليه، فلا معنى للهجر حين إذ وإلا فالمصلحة فيما جاءت به النصوص قطعاً.
> ويختلف تقدير المصلحة باختلاف المقتضي للهجر فإذا كان الغرض تأديب المهجور نظر في ملابسات من الواقع هل تكفل تحقق المصلحة المرجوة بذلك؟
> وإذا كان مقتضي الهجر سلامة النفس نظر في غيرها.
> ...


ومضى في بعض كلام شيخ الإسلام المنقول ما يدل على هذا.

فهل العامي يأمن على نفسه الفتنة بذلك المبتدع؟ وهل له أن يقدر ذلك؟ تأملوا يا إخوان جواب هذا السؤال في حال السلف الذين كان يقول أحدهم ولا نصف كلمة! ولله كم غرر بعامي سليم الفطرة، حتى ترفض من تفرفض يوم شرع له باب صلة المبتدعة.
ثم إن هو أمن وكان طالب علم راسخ فهل يأمن افتتان العامة به وتقليدهم له وتسويغهم الاتصال بفعله، فقد لاتكون مصلحة عائدة على المهجور ولا مفسدة راجعة إلى الهاجر إن هو ترك الهجرة لكن متعلقة بعموم الناس.
أما إن كان عموم الناس على بدعة المهجور فسقطت مصلحة هجره مراعاة لهم، فإن كان الهاجر ليس ممن ينزجر بهجره المبتدع سقطت هذه أيضاً، فإن كان طالب علم يستطيع أن يؤثر ويغير سقطت الثالثة  أيضاً -أعني خوفه على نفسه التأثر ببدعته-وتوجه أن يصل المبتدع ليدعوه ويصلح من شأنه.
وهذا قد يتصور في غير الدول التي تظهر فيها السنة، فأهل الفضل في كثير منها ضعفاء لا يزجر هجر مثلهم، ولا يلتفت إليهم الناس، ثم هم إن خالطوا قد يؤثر الراسخون منهم.

ثم بعد ذلك تبقى أمور قابلة للاجتهاد مقتضية لترك الهجر والصلة من بعض الناس لمقتض خاص بهم، وهذه ليست محل نقاش هنا.

الشاهد أن تقدير المصلحة له ملابسات كثيرة.
بل من جعل في ظاهر كلامه أن مناط الهجر هو إصلاح المهجور فقط قال:
"الموازنة بين: صلاح المبتدع وعصيانه (من غير وجه البدعة)، وبدعتِه غلظةً وخِفّةً، ودرجة إعذاره، وإن كان له إفسادٌ ببدعته (دعوةً أو قتالًا عليها) أو ليس له إفساد ببدعته = فالموازنة بين هذه الأمور الأربعة، مع ما يثبتُ للمبتدع غير المكفَّر (أي المسلم) من حق الإسلام العام، هي الوسيلة الدقيقة والعميقة والعادلة لمعرفة منهج التعامل مع صاحب البدعة المعيَّن.وهذا مما لا يستطيع تنزيلَه على الأعيان جميعُ الناس، بل لا يقدر على تحقيقه إلا العلماءُ الراسخون المحرِّرون".
فكيف إذا تبين أن مقتضِي الهجر ليس هو إصلاح المهجور فقط بل هذا مقتضيات ينفر كل واحد منها بتسويغ الهجر فكيف إذا اجتمعت.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك... بل المصلحة حاصلة لكل ما ذكرت، وهذه المصلحة قد ينتفي وجودها مع الأمن في هذه الثلاث.

----------


## أبو أيوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك أخي عدنان البخاري، فما نفع الأمة غير السعة والسماحة دون تفريط وتساهل، وما أحوج الناس إلى مثل هذه المفاهيم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

تتمَّة وفائدة: حرمة التَّهاجر لأجل المعلِّمين أوالشُّيوخ فقط:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله [كما في مجموع الفتاوى 28/14-16]: "وليس لأحدٍ أنْ يُعَاقِبَ أحدًا على غير ظُلْمٍ ولاتعدِّي حدٍّ، ولا تضييع حقٍّ، بل لأجل هَوَاه؛ فإنَّ هذا من الظُّلم الذي حرَّم الله ورسوله، فقد قال تعالى -فيما روى عنه نبيه-: ((يا عبادى إنى حرمت الظلم على نفسى وجعلته بينكم محرما فلا تظالموا)).
وَإذَا جَنَى شخصٌ فلا يجوز أن يُعَاقَب بغير العقوبة الشَّرعيَّة.
وليس لأحدٍ من المتعلِّمِين والأستاذين أن يعاقبه بما يشاء، وليس لأحدٍ أن يعاونه ولا يوافقه على ذلك، مثل أن يأمر بهجر شخصٍ فيهجره بغير ذنبٍ شرعيٍ، أو يقول: أقعدته، أو أهدرته، أو نحو ذلك؛ فإنَّ هذا من جِنْس ما يفعله القَسَاوسة والرُّهبان مع النَّصارى، والحزَّابون مع اليهود، ومن جِنْس ما يفعله أئمَّة الضَّلالة والغِواية مع أتباعهم...
فإذا كان المعلِّمُ أو الأُستاذ قد أَمَر بهجر شخصٍ، أو بإهداره، وإسقاطه وإبعاده ونحو ذلك =نَظَرَ فيه؛ فإن كان قد فَعَلَ ذنبًا شرعيًّا عُوْقِبَ بقدر ذَنْبِهِ، بلا زيادةٍ، وإنْ لم يكن أذْنَبَ ذنبًا شرعيًّا لم يجز أنْ يعاقب بشيءٍ لأجل غرض المعلِّم، أوغيره.
وليس للمعلِّمين أن يحزِّبُوا النَّاس، ويفعلوا ما يُلْقِي بينهم العَدَاوة والبغضاء؛ بل يكونون مثل الأخوة المتعاونين على الِبِّر والتَّقوى، كما قال تعالى: ((وتعاونوا على البِرِّ والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان)).
وليس لأحدٍ منهم أن يأخذ على أحدٍ عهدًا بموا فقتة على كُلِّ ما يريده، وموالاة من يواليه، ومعاداة من يعاديه؛ بل مَنْ فَعَلَ هذا كان من جِنْسِ جنكزخان وأمثاله، الذين يجعلون من وافقهم صديقًا مواليًا، ومن خالفهم عدوًّا باغيًا.
بل عليهم وعلى أتباعهم عهدُ الله ورسولُه؛ بأنْ يطيعوا الله ورسوله، ويفعلوا ما أمر الله به ورسوله، ويحرِّموا ما حرَّم الله ورسوله، ويرْعَوا حقوق المعلِّمين كما أمر الله ورسوله.
فإنْ كان أستاذٌ أحدٍ مظلومًا نصَرَه، وإن كان ظالمًا لم يعاونه على الظُّلم، بل يمنعه من ذلك؛ كما ثبت فى الصَّحيح عن النَّبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنَّه قال: ((انصُرْ أخاك ظالمًا أو مظلومًا، قيل: يا رسول الله أنصره مظلومًا، فكيف انصرُه ظالمًا؟ قال: تمنعه من الظلم، فذلك نصرك إياه)).
وإذا وَقَعَ بين معلِّمٍ ومعلِّمٍ، أو تلميذٍ وتلميذٍ، أو معلِّمٍ وتلميذٍ خصومةٌ ومشاجرةٌ لم يجز لأحدٍ أنْ يُعِيْن أحدهما حتى يعلم الحقَّ، فلا يعادونه بجهلٍ ولا بهوىً، بل ينظر فى الأمر، فإذا تبيَّن له الحقُّ أعان المُحِقَّ منهما على المُبْطِل، سواء كان المُحِقُّ من أصحابه أو أصحاب غيره، وسواء كان المُبْطِل من أصحابه أو أصحاب غيرِهِ، فيكون المقصود عبادة الله وحده، وطاعة رسوله، واتِّبَاع الحق، والقيام بالقسط...".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم أبوأيوب... وفقه الله وبارك فيه
جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو محمد المقدسي

الشيخ الكناني وفقك الله كلامك فيه دقة وبه يعرف أن الخلاف في هذه المسألة ليس كله خلافا لفظيا وودت لو أن الشيخ عدنان أعاد النظر فيما قرره

----------


## عبدالله العلي

ماقرره الشيخ عدنان اكثر من رائع ، والهجر استثناء ، وبعض الناس جعلوا الاستثناء أصلاً ، والأصل استثناءً

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

أغبطك يا شيخ عدنان 
على إعجاب الشيخ/ سعد , والشيخ/ماهر ببحثك.

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## يسري سويدان

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكما الله خيرًا وبارك فيكما..

----------


## ابن رجب

أحسن الله اليكم .. طرح موفق .

----------


## مع الحق

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيك بارك الله..

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ،وأخص بالذكر الشيخ سعد الحميد والشيخ عدنان البخاري

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيك بارك الله أخانا الكريم وجزاك خيرًا وسدَّدك إليه..



> ...وممَّا ينبغي التنبيه إليه أيضًا أنَّ كثيرًا من القضايا المترتِّبة على هجر المبتدعة وإظهار البغضاء والنفرة عنهم موكول بتحقيق الكلام على البدعة، هل هي بدعةٌ حقَّاً؟!! أم هي مسألةٌ يسوغ فيها الاجتهاد ويُعذر فيها عند الخطأ المأجور عليه صاحبه!
> ...  فكم من أتباع السنة والأثر ممن له أكبر الجهد والأثر = مَن يُرمى زوراً وبغيًا بالبدعة، ويهجَّر وينفَّر منه ومن أتباعه، ثم ينسب ذلك إلى مذهب السَّلف!...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله [كما في مجموع فتاويه 6/60]: ((... قد تقع الأهواء في المسائل الكبار كما قد تقع في مسائل العمل.
وقد ينكر أحد القائلين على القائل الآخر قوله إنكارًا يجعله كافرًا أو مبتدعًا فاسقًا يستحقُّ الهجر وإن لم يستحق ذلك *وهو أيضًا اجتهاد*.
وقد يكون ذلك التغليظ صحيحًا *في بعض الأشخاص أو بعض الأحوال* لظهور السُّنة التي يكفر من خالفها؛ ولما في القول الآخر من المفسدة الذي يبدع قائله؛ فهذه أمور ينبغي أن يعرفها العاقل؛ فإنَّ القول الصدق إذا قيل فإن صفته الثبوتية اللازمة أن يكون مطابقا للمخبر. *أما كونه عند المستمع معلوما أو مظنونا أو مجهولا أوقطعيا أوظنيا أويجب قبوله أويحرم أويكفر جاحده أولا يكفر؛ فهذه أحكام عملية تختلف باختلاف الأشخاص والأحوال*.
فإذا رأيت إمامًا قد غلَّظ على قائل مقالته أو كفَّره فيها *فلا يعتبر هذا حكمًا عامًّا في كل من قالها؛* إلَّا إذا حصل فيه الشرط الذي يستحق به التغليظ عليه والتكفير له؛ فإنَّ من جحد شيئا من الشرائع الظاهرة وكان حديث العهد بالإسلام أوناشئًا ببلد جهلٍ لا يكفر حتى تبلغه الحجة النبوية.
وكذلك العكس إذا رأيت المقالة المخطئة قد صدرت من إمام قديم فاغتفرت؛ لعدم بلوغ الحجة له؛ فلا يغتفر لمن بلغته الحجة ما اغتفر للأول...)).

----------


## خلوصي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الفقه شيخنا المبارك ...
و هذا من الأبواب التي يتجلى فيها أكثر فقه آخر الزمان ... !؟ حيث تتزاحم الضرورات و القواعد الفقهية و المقاصد و اشتداد الأحوال !
فيا ليتكم تنزلون هذا الفقه الآن على ما يثار من إشكالات حول منهج التبليغ في احتواء المبتدعة و حتى الشركيين ... ؟!
علما بأن ثمة اعتبارات أخرى لا بد من مراعاتها و هي معروفة عند التبليغ و في الواقع لمن صبر على تفهمها ..؟! منها مثلا أن هذه الدعوة عامة ... و أن القائمين عليها قلة ... و أنهم هم أنفسهم بحاجة للأجواء الإيمانية ... و أننا لا نستطيع ضبط الانفعالات و لا تصحيح الأخطاء ... و لا عندنا الأوقات ... ثم إنه لا يجاهر الناس بما عندهم غالبا من الأخطاء ... و عندنا من صبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم على المنافقين ... و حرصه على سمعة وحدة الجماعة المسلمة ... و النهي عن امتحان الناس في عقائدهم .... و  .. 

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## المسروحي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا عدنان البخاري وسلمت يمينك
موضوع رائع وبحث موفق وسوف يستفيد منه طالب الحق
أما صاحب الهوى فسوف يتضايق ويتململ ويحاول التشغيب
نسأل الله أن يهدينا الى طريقه المستقيم وأن يبصرنا بعيوبنا وأن يتوب علينا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإخوة الكرام .. خلوصي، المسروحي.. وفَّقهم الله وسدَّد رأيهم
جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

...
...



> * قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في مدارج السالكين (2/345): ((الدَّرجة الثَّانية: أن تقرب من يقصيك وتكرم من يؤذيك وتعتذر إلى من يجني عليك سماحة لا كظمًا، ومودَّةً لا مصابرة.*
> *هذه الدرجة أعلى مما قبلها وأصعب؛ فإنَّ الأولى تتضمَّن ترك المقابلة، والتَّغافل، وهذه تتضمَّن الإحسان إلى من أساء إليك ومعاملته بضدِّ ما عاملك به، فيكون الإحسان والإساءة بينك وبينه خُطَّتين، فخطَّتك الإحسان، وخُطَّته الإساءة، وفي مثلها قال القائل:*
> *إذا مرضنا أتيناكم نعودكم    وتذنبون فنأتيكم ونعتذر**ومن أراد فهم هذه الدَّرجة كما ينبغي فلْيَنظر إلى سيرة النَّبيِّ  مع النَّاس، يجدها هذه بعينها، ولم يكن كمال هذه الدَّرجة لأحدٍ سواه، ثم للوَرَثة منها بحسب سهامهم من التَّركة.*
> *وما رأيْتُ أحدًا قطُّ أجمع لهذه الخصال من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - قدَّس الله روحَه -، وكان بعض أصحابه الأكابر يقول: ودِدْتُّ أنِّي لأصحابي مثْلَهُ لأعدائه وخصومه، وما رأيتُه يدعو على أحدٍ منهم قطُّ، وكان يدعو لهم.*
> *وجئتُ يومًا مبشِّرًا له بموت أكبر أعدائه، وأشدِّهم عداوةً وأذىً له؛ فنَهَرَني وتنكَّر لي، واسترجع، ثُمَّ قام من فَوْرِه إلى بيت أهله، فعَزَّاهم، وقال: "إنِّي لكم مكانَه، ولا يكون لكم أمرٌ تحتاجون فيه إلى مساعدةٍ إلَّا وساعدُّتكم فيه، ونحو هذا من الكلام، فسُرُّوا به، ودعوا له وعظَّموا هذه الحال منه.*
> *فرحمه الله ورضى عنه)).*

----------


## منى الروح

اضافة>>>>>>>>>
      يمكن الاستفادة من رسالة ماجستير في قسم الدعوةجامعة الامام بالرياض 
      بعنوان <<< نصوص الهجر في القران والسنة دراسة دعوية>>>

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله [ كما في مجموع الفتاوى 3/227-229]: ((والناس يعلمون أنه كان بين الحنبلية والأشعرية وحشة ومنافرة، وأنا كنت من أعظم الناس تأليفاً لقلوب المسلمين، وطلبًا لاتفاق كلمتهم، واتباعاً لما أمرنا به من الاعتصام بحبل الله، وأزلت عامة ما كان فى النفوس من الوحشة، وبيَّنت لهم أن الأشعرى كان من أجلِّ المتكلمين المنتسبين إلى الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله- ونحوه المنتصرين لطريقه؛ كما يذكر الأشعرى ذلك فى كتبه.
وكما قال أبو اسحاق الشيرازي: إنما نفقت الأشعرية عند الناس بانتسابهم الى الحنابلة.
وكان أئمة الحنابلة المتقدمين - كأبى بكر عبد العزيز وأبى الحسن التميمى ونحوهما -يذكرون كلامه فى كتبهم ؛ بل كان عند متقدميهم - كابن عقيل عند المتأخرين - لكن ابن عقيل له اختصاص بمعرفة الفقة وأصوله.
وأما الأشعرى فهو أقرب الى أصول أحمد من ابن عقيل واتبع لها؛ فإنَّه كلما كان عهد الانسان بالسَّلف أقرب كان أعلم بالمعقول والمنقول. 
وكنت أقرِّر هذا للحنبليَّة، وأبيِّن أن الأشعرى وإن كان من تلامذة المعتزلة ثم تاب -فإنَّه تلميذ الجبائي- ومال الى طريقة ابن كلاب ، وأخذ عن زكريا الساجى أصول الحديث بالبصرة، ثم لمَّا قدم بغداد أخذ عن حنبليَّة بغداد أمورًا أخرى، وذلك آخر أمره كما ذكره هو وأصحابه فى كتبهم.
وكذلك ابن عقيل كان تلميذ ابن الوليد وابن التبَّان المعتزليين، ثم تاب من ذلك، وتوبته مشهورة بحضرة الشريف أبي جعفر.
وكما أنَّ في أصحاب أحمد من يبغض ابن عقيل ويذمُّه، فالذين يذمُّون الأشعرى ليسوا مختصِّين بأصحاب أحمد؛ بل فى جميع الطوائف من هو كذلك.
ولما أظهرت كلام الأشعري ورآه الحنبلية قالوا: هذا خير من كلام الشيخ الموفَّق، وفرح المسلمون باتِّفاق الكلمة.
وأظهرت ما ذكره ابن عساكر فى مناقبه: أنَّه لم تزل الحنابلة والأشاعرة متَّفقين الى زمن القشيري فإنَّه لما جرت تلك الفتنة ببغداد تفرَّقت الكلمة، ومعلومٌ أنَّ في جميع الطَّوائف من هو زائغ ومستقيم)).*

----------


## خلوصي

بارك الله فيكم ألف مرة ....

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين.. وجزاك خيرًا.*

* وقال الشيخ الإمام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله أيضًا في المنهاج (5/235-255): «وقد أمر الله بالصَّلاة على من يموت، وكان النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يستغفر للمنافقين، حتى نُهِي عن ذلك، فكلُّ مسلمٍ لم يُعْلَم أنَّه منافقٌ جاز الاستغفار له والصَّلاة عليه، وإن كان فيه بدعة أو فسق، لكن لا يجب على كُلِّ أحدٍ أن يصلِّي عليه.*
*وإذا كان في ترك الصَّلاة على الدَّاعي إلى البِدْعة والمظهر للفجور مصلحة من جهة انزجار النَّاس فالكَفُّ عن الصَّلاة كان مشروعًا لمن كان يؤثر ترك صلاته في الزَّجر، بأنْ لا يصلِّي عليه كما قال النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم فيمن قَتَل نفْسَه: «صلُّوا على صاحبكم»...*
*واعلم أنَّه لا منافاة بين عقوبة الإنسان في الدُّنيا على ذنبه، وبين الصَّلاة عليه والاستغفار له؛ فإنَّ الزَّاني والسَّارق والشَّارب وغيرهم من العُصَاة تقام عليهم الحُدُود ومع هذا فيُحْسَن إليهم بالدُّعاء لهم في دينهم ودنياهم؛ فإنَّ العقوبات الشَّرعية إنَّما شُرِعَت رحمةً من الله بعباده، فهي صادرةٌ عن رحمة الله وإرادة الإحسان إليهم.* 
*ولهذا ينبغي لمن يعاقب النَّاس على الذُّنوب أنْ يقصد بذلك الإحسان إليهم، والرحمة لهم، كما يقصد الوالد تأديب ولده، وكما يقصد الطَّبيب معالجة المريض...*
*وهكذا الرَّدُّ على أهل البِدَع من الرافضة وغيرهم إنْ لم يقصد فيه بيان الحق وهدى الخلق ورحمتهم والإحسان إليهم لم يكن عملُهُ صالحًا.*
*وإذا غلَّظ في ذمِّ بدعةٍ ومعصيةٍ كان قصده بيان ما فيها من الفَسَاد ليحذرها العباد، كما في نصوص الوعيد وغيرها.*
*وقد يهجر الرجلَ عقوبةً وتعزيرًا، والمقصود بذلك ردْعُه وردع أمثاله، للرَّحمة والإحسان، لا للتشفِّي والانتقام؛ كما هجر النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه الثَّلاثة الذي خُلِّفُوا، لما جاء المتخلِّفُون عن الغزاة يعتذرون ويحلفون وكانوا يكذبون، وهؤلاء الثلاثة صَدَقوا وعُوْقِبُوا بالهجر، ثُمَّ تاب الله عليهم ببركة الصِّدق..*
*وهكذا يصيب أصحاب المقالات المختلفة إذا كان كُلٌّ منهم يعتقد أنَّ الحق معه، وأنَّه على السُّنَّة؛ فإنَّ أكثرهم قد صار لهم في ذلك هوىً، أن ينتصر جاههم أو رياستهم وما نسب إليهم، لا يقصدون أن تكون كلمة الله هي العليا، وأن يكون الدِّين كلُّه لله، بل يغضبون على من خالفهم، وإن كان مجتهدًا معذورًا، لا يغضب الله عليه، ويرضون عمَّن يوافقهم وإن كان جاهلًا سيء القصد، ليس له علمٌ، ولا حُسْن قصدٍ، فيفضي هذا إلى أن يحمدوا من لم يحمده الله ورسوله، ويذمُّوا من لم يذمه الله ورسوله، وتصير موالاتهم ومعاداتهم على أهواء أنفسهم، لا على دين الله ورسوله.*
*وهذا حال الكفَّار الذين لا يطلبون إلَّا أهواءهم، ويقولون: هذا صديقنا، وهذا عدونا، وبلغة المَغُل: هذا بال، هذا باغي، لا ينظرون إلى موالاة الله ورسوله، ومعاداة الله ورسوله،*
*ومن هنا تنشأ الفِتَن بين النَّاس، قال الله تعالى: (وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كُلُّه لله)، فإذا لم يكن الدين كله لله كانت فتنة..».*

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

الأخ الشيخ عدنان البخاري ؛ بارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح العلمي المتميز ، فما أحوج الكثيرين إليه في هذا الزمان .
و الله المستعان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين.. وجزاك الله خيرًا..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في درء التَّعارض (7/168-169): «.. وأمَّا المناظرة المذمومة من العالِـم بالحقِّ فأنْ يكون قصدُهُ مجرَّد الظُّلم والعُدْوان لمن يناظِرُه، ومجرَّد إظهار علْمِه وبيانِه؛ لإرادة العُلُوِّ في الأرض.
فإذا أراد علوًّا في الأرض أو فسادًا كان مذمومًا على إرادته، ثُمَّ قد يكون من الفُجَّار الذين يؤيِّدُ الله بهم الدِّين، كما قال النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم : «إنَّ الله يؤيِّدُ هذا الدِّين بالرَّجل الفاجِر».
فكما قد يجاهد الكُفَّار فاجِرٌ، فينتفع المسلمون بجِهَاده فقد يجادلهم فاجِرٌ، فينتفع المسلمون بجدالِهِ، لكن هذا يضرُّ نفْسَه بسوء قصده، وربَّما أوقعه ذلك في أنواعٍ من الكذب والبِدْعة والظُّلم؛ فيجرُّه إلى أمورٍ أخرى..».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...6&postcount=23

----------


## أبو فارس الساعدي

أشكر الأخ عدنان والاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع المهم والحقيقة كم تفرقت القلوب وتناكرت بين طلاب العلم بحجة تطبيق الولاء والبراء على بعضهم دون التفريق بين ما يستحق ان يُهجر عليه الشخص وغيره ومن غير مراعاة للمصلحة ، بل والله إن رأى بعض هؤلاء من محبيهم والوقوع في مثل ما انتقدوه اعتذروا له فنحى بالهجر منحى غير ما شرع له فصار كما قال الشاعر : 
وعين الرضى عن كل عين كليلة         ولكن عين السخط تبدي المساوي  
 ولا شك أن الهجر يتقرب به الى الله تعالى فهو عبادة ولكن هو مقصودٌ لغيره لا لذاته فاليُتأمل

----------


## ابن الطيب

لجلال الدين السيوطي رسالة في هذا الشأن سماها: 
الزجر بالهجر

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

*من منهج السلف: طرد المبتدعين عن صفوف المتعلمين بل من المجتمع كله للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين*
*اضغط على الرابط للتفصيل*


*قال الحاكم النيسابوري – رحمه الله- :" سمعت الشيخ أبا بكر أحمد بن إسحق بن أيوب الفقيه – و هو يناظر رجلاً – فقال الشيخ أبو بكر : حدثنا فلان , فقال له الرجل : دعنا مِن حدثنا ! إلى متى حدثنا ؟ فقال الشيخ له : قم يا كافر , فلا يحل لك أن تدخل داري بعد هذا أبداً ,* 
*ثم التفت إلينا و قال : ما قلت لأحد قط لا تدخل داري إلا هذا "*

*( معرفة علوم الحديث ص 4 )* 

*و قال مسهر : قدم أبو إسحق الفزاري دمشق , فاجتمع الناس يسمعون منه , فقال : أُخرج إلى الناس فقل لهم : مَن كان يرى القدر فلا يحضر مجلسنا , و مَن كان يرى رأي فلان فلا يحضر مجلسنا , فخرجت فأخبرتهم "*

*( سير أعلام النبلاء 8/542,541)* 

*قال أبو عاصم النبيل – رحمه الله - :" لا أحب أن يحضر مجلسي مبتدع ولا طعّان , و لا لعّان , و لا فاحش , ولا بذيء , و لا منحرف عن الشافعي و لا عن أصحاب الحديث "* 

*( تاريخ ابن عساكر 1 / 418)* 
*قال ابن جماعة الكناني – رحمه الله – بعد ما ذكر مراقبة أحوال الطلبة مِمَّن صدر منه ما لا يليق بأخلاق و آداب الطالب قال : فإنْ لم ينتهِ*
*فلا بأس بطرده و الإعراض عنه إلى أن يرجع و لا سيّما إذا خاف على بعض رفقائه و أصحابه مِن الطلبة و موافقته .*

*( تذكرة السامع و المتكلم ص 66 )*

*و قال – رحمه الله- :" و إن أساء أحد أدبه على الشيخ , تعيّن على الجماعة انتهاره و ردّه و الانتصار للشيخ بقدر الإمكان و فاءً لحقه ,* 
*و لا يشارك أحد من الجماعة أحداً في حديثه و لا سيّما الشيخ "* 

*( المصدر نفسه ص 142 , 143 )*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأمر فيه تفصيل، يدركه المتعامل به، ومن ذلك مشرف منتدى ما، فإنه يدرك المصلحة أين تكمن.
ولو قرأت كلام الأئمة المنقول لأدركت تفصيل ما أشير إليه.

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

> الأمر فيه تفصيل، يدركه المتعامل به، ومن ذلك مشرف منتدى ما، فإنه يدرك المصلحة أين تكمن.


بارك الله فيك 
أنا ناقل لكلام العلماء وهم يعرفون بأي كلام ينطقون خاصة وان كانوا مجمعين على نفس الكلام

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بارك الله فيك 
> أنا ناقل لكلام العلماء وهم يعرفون بأي كلام ينطقون خاصة وان كانوا مجمعين على نفس الكلام


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  (مجمعون) على (أي كلام)؟!
هل قرأت الكلام الذي نقلته عن الأئمة مما تقدم؟

----------


## التوحيدي الجزائري

> تتمَّة وفائدة: حرمة التَّهاجر لأجل المعلِّمين أوالشُّيوخ فقط:
>  قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله [كما في مجموع الفتاوى 28/14-16]: "وليس لأحدٍ أنْ يُعَاقِبَ أحدًا على غير ظُلْمٍ ولاتعدِّي حدٍّ، ولا تضييع حقٍّ، بل لأجل هَوَاه؛ فإنَّ هذا من الظُّلم الذي حرَّم الله ورسوله، فقد قال تعالى -فيما روى عنه نبيه-: ((يا عبادى إنى حرمت الظلم على نفسى وجعلته بينكم محرما فلا تظالموا)).
> وَإذَا جَنَى شخصٌ فلا يجوز أن يُعَاقَب بغير العقوبة الشَّرعيَّة.
> وليس لأحدٍ من المتعلِّمِين والأستاذين أن يعاقبه بما يشاء، وليس لأحدٍ أن يعاونه ولا يوافقه على ذلك، مثل أن يأمر بهجر شخصٍ فيهجره بغير ذنبٍ شرعيٍ، أو يقول: أقعدته، أو أهدرته، أو نحو ذلك؛ فإنَّ هذا من جِنْس ما يفعله القَسَاوسة والرُّهبان مع النَّصارى، والحزَّابون مع اليهود، ومن جِنْس ما يفعله أئمَّة الضَّلالة والغِواية مع أتباعهم.. الخ.


الشيخ عدنان البخاري بارك الله فيك

----------


## الاوزاعي

ليتكم تعطوننا مثالا في تطبيق هذه المعادلة !!
يعني مبتدع حاله كحال الجفري!!، أو أصغر منه ما في إشكال!
هل الأصل هجره؟ ويترك الهجر استثناءا لمصلحة مترتبة أو مفسدة؟؟
أم إن الهجر استثنائي منوط بالمصلحة والمفسدة؟؟
وأخيرا: فما هو المقياس أو قل إن شئت الضابط الذي نضبط به المسألة بحيث يقال
بأن المصلحة ترجح عندي عدم هجر فلان؟؟
ثم ما هي المصلحة المعتبرة في هذه القضية؟ أهي المصلحة الشرعية المبنية على التزام النصوص الشرعية في المعاملات؟؟ أم ماذا؟
وبوركتم....!

----------


## مبتدئة في الطلب

> ليتكم تعطوننا مثالا في تطبيق هذه المعادلة !!
> يعني مبتدع حاله كحال الجفري!!، أو أصغر منه ما في إشكال!
> هل الأصل هجره؟ ويترك الهجر استثناءا لمصلحة مترتبة أو مفسدة؟؟
> أم إن الهجر استثنائي منوط بالمصلحة والمفسدة؟؟
> وأخيرا: فما هو المقياس أو قل إن شئت الضابط الذي نضبط به المسألة بحيث يقال
> بأن المصلحة ترجح عندي عدم هجر فلان؟؟
> ثم ما هي المصلحة المعتبرة في هذه القضية؟ أهي المصلحة الشرعية المبنية على التزام النصوص الشرعية في المعاملات؟؟ أم ماذا؟
> وبوركتم....!


نفس التساؤلات!!
وأزيد على ذلك سؤال: ماذا لو كان مبتدعا مجاهرا ببدعته وقمنا بهجره ديانة ولم يتب..هل نتوقف لأن مصلحة الهجر لم تتحقق؟
الشيخ ابن باز قيد قطع الهجر بتوبة المجاهر بالمعصية أو البدعة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم .. السخاوي.. 
ما أفضتَ بنقله من كلام السلف وحُذف هو خارج محل النِّزاع! وهو تطويل مفضٍ إلى تضييع وقت الإخوة فيما لا جدال فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكلُّ ما نقلتَه آثار سلفيَّة عن الأئمَّة في هجر أهل البدع وطردهم من المجالس ونحو ذلك = ممَّا لا خلاف فيه بيننا حتى تشغل نفسك وغيرك بنقله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبإمكانك العزو إلى المصادر الكثيرة التي أفاضت في ذكر آثار السَّلف وفتاوى أهل العلم سلفًا وخلفًا في زجر أهل المعاصي وهجرهم لاستصلاحهم، ككتب السنة والاعتقاد وغيرها، وهي مما يعرفها صغار طلاب العلم وأهل السنة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محل الحوار والتعقل للنصوص ليس في مشروعيَّة طرد أهل البدع والمعاصي وهجرهم؛ بل في تحقيق مناط ذلك، وهل هو مطلقٌ؟ أو فيه تفصيل؟ وهل العلَّة في الهجر تعبدية لا يعقل معناه، فنهجر دون نظر إلى مصلحة الهجر أومفسدته لمن أردنا استصلاحه أوغيره..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحبَّذا لو تفرَّغ الإخوة الذين قرأوا كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن عثيمين والألباني وابن باز (وكلهم يقول بالهجر لكن لا على إطلاقه) وأبطلوا أوناقشوا ما ذكروه من بيان ما بنيت عليه موضوعي هذا، بدل نسخ كلام السلف ولصقه ههنا وضرب كلام بعضهم ببعض؟! وتطويل الموضوع بلا مسوغٍ! أوالتكثر من المواضيع الدالة على الهجر! والتي لا خلاف فيها بيننا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الهجر وتركه أصل شرعيٌّ، يعمل بأحدهما بحسب ما يكون مصلحةً للمهجور أو من قد يفتن به من المجالِس والمصاحِب والمزاوِر (لا الناصح الداعي له)، وقد تقدَّم من كلام الأئمَّة ما يكفي لمن أراد معرفة الحق وطلبه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وطالب الحق ينظر وينقل ما يناسب هواه وما لا يناسبه، ويناقش الأدلة والحجج التي يرى أنها تبطل ما يذهب إليه، لا أن يكرر ويردد ما نشأ عليه أوتعلمه من بعض من يتبعه.

----------


## التوحيدي الجزائري

السؤال: بارك الله فيكم من الجزائر السائل محمد أ. أ. يقول فضيلة الشيخ أنا مسلم وأحمد الله على ذلك متبع لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن لي زملاء عندهم بعض البدع فهل لي أن أتركهم وأهجرهم أفيدوني وانصحوني مأجورين؟ 
*الجواب 
** الشيخ: الواجب على من كان له قرناء فيهم بدعة أن ينصحهم ويبين لهم أن ما هم عليه بدعة لعل الله أن يهديهم على يديه حتى ينال أجرهم فقد قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لعلي بن أبي طالب لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خيرٌ لك من حمر النعم فإن أصروا على ما هم عليه من البدعة فإن كانت البدعة مكفرة وجب عليه هجرهم والبعد عنهم وإن لم تكن مكفرة فلينظر هل في هجرهم مصلحة إن كان في هجرهم مصلحة هجرهم وإن لم يكن في هجرهم مصلحة فلا يهجرهم وذلك لأن الهجر دواء إن كان يرجى نفعه فليفعل وإن لم يرجى نفعه فلا يفعل لأن الأصل أن هجر المؤمن محرم والعاصي من المؤمنين لا يرتفع عنه اسم الإيمان فيكون هجره في الأصل محرما لكن إذا كان في هجره مصلحة لكونه يستقيم ويدع ما يوجب فسقه فإنه يهجر وإلا فلا هذا هو الضابط في الهجر الذي تجتمع فيه الأدلة وخلاصته أن هجر الكافر المرتد واجب إذا لم يفد فيه النصيحة هجر الفاسق ليس بجائز إلا إذا كان في هجره مصلحة ودليل ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال لا يحل لأحدٍ أن يهجر أخاه المؤمن يلتقيان فيعرض هذا ويعرض هذا وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام إلا إذا كان في هجره مصلحة فيهجر كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في كعب بن مالك وصاحبيه حين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك نعم. 
*

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_1234.shtml

----------


## أسـامة

الشيخ الهمام أبو الفداء... 
أحسنت وأجدت... حفظك الله ورفع شأنك.

----------


## صهيب الجواري

سئل فضيلة الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى : عن حكم هجر المسلم؟
*فأجاب فضيلته:*هجر المسلم في الأصل حرام، بل من كبائر الذنوب إذا زاد على ثلاثة أيام، فقد صح عن النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أنه قال:« *لا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاثة، يلتقيان، فيعرض هذا، ويعرض هذا، وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام*» . متفق عليه.
وروى أبو داود والنسائي بإسناده قال المنذري : إنه على شرط البخاري وسلم: « *فمن هجر فوق ثلاث فمات دخل النار*» .
ومن المعلوم أن المسلم لا يخرج عن الإسلام بالمعاصي وإن عظمت، ما لم تكن كفرا، وعلى هذا فلا يحل هجر أصحاب المعاصي، إلا أن يكون في هجرهم مصلحة بإقلاعهم عنها، وردع غيرهم عنها؛ لأن المسلم العاصي ولو كانت معصيته كبيرة أخ لك؛ فيدخل في قوله -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: لا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث..." 
ومن الأدلة على أن العاصي أخ للمطيع، وإن عظمت معصيته قوله تعالى فيمن قتل مؤمنا عمدا: { *فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ* } . فجعل الله القاتل عمدا أخا للمقتول، مع أن القتل -قتل المؤمن عمدا- من أعظم الكبائر، وقوله تعالى في الطائفتين المقتتلتين من المؤمنين: { *وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا*}, إلى قوله: { *إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ*} . فلم يخرج الله الطائفتين المقتتلتين من الإيمان، ولا من الأخوة الإيمانية.
فإن كان في الهجر مصلحة، أو زوال مفسدة، بحيث يكون رادعا لغيرالعاصي عن المعصية أو موجبا، لإقلاع العاصي عن معصيته كان الهجر حينئذ جائزا، بل مطلوبا طلبا لازما، أو مرغبا فيه، حسب عظم المعصية التي هجر من أجلها، ودليل ذلك قصة كعب بن مالك وصاحبيه -رضي الله عنهم- وهم الثلاثة الذين خلفوا؛ فقد أمر النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بهجرهم، ونهى عن تكليمهم، فاجتنبهم الناس، حتى إن كعبا -رضي الله عنه-دخل على ابن عمه أبي قتادة -رضي الله عنه- وهو أحب الناس إليه، فسلم عليه فلم يرد عليه السلام، فصار بهذا الهجر من المصلحة العظيمة لهؤلاء الثلاثة من الرجوع إلى الله -عز وجل-، والتوبة النصوح والابتلاء العظيم، ولغيرهم من المسلمين ما ترجحت به مصلحة الهجر على مصلحة الوصل.
أما اليوم، فإن كثيرا من أهل المعاصي لا يزيدهم الهجر إلا مكابرة وتماديا في معصيتهم، ونفورا وتنفيرا عن أهل العلم والإيمان؛ فلا يكون في هجرهم فائدة لهم ولا لغيرهم.
وعلى هذا فنقول: إن الهجر دواء يستعمل حيث كان فيه الشفاء، وأما إذا لم يكن فيه شفاء أو كان فيه إشفاء، وهو الهلاك فلا يستعمل.
فأحوال الهجر ثلاث:
إما أن تترجح مصلحته فيكون مطلوبا.
وإما أن تترجح مفسدته فينهى عنه بلا شك.
وإما أن لا يترجح هذا ولا هذا، فالأقرب النهي عنه؛ لعموم قول النبي، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: « *لا يحل للمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاثة* » .
أما الكفار المرتدون فيجب هجرهم والبعد عنهم، وأن لا يجالسوا ولا يواكلوا، إذا قام الإنسان بنصحهم ودعوتهم إلى الرجوع إلى الإسلام فأبوا،وذلك لأن المرتد لا يقر على ردته، بل يدعى إلى الرجوع إلى ما خرج منه، فإن أبى وجب قتله، وإذا قتل على ردته، فإنه لا يغسل، ولا يكفن، ولا يصلى عليه، ولا يدفن مع المسلمين، وإنما يرمى بثيابه، ورجس دمه في حفرة بعيدا عن المقابر الإسلامية في مكان غير مملوك.
وأما الكفار غير المرتدين فلهم حق القرابة إن كانوا من ذوي القربى، كما قال تعالى:{ وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ } ، وقال في الأبوين الكافرين المشركين: { وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ عَلى أَنْ تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ } .

*مجموع فتاوى الشيخ / رقم السؤال 358. وفي نفس السؤال سئل عن المولاة والمعاداة لكني نقلت فقط ما يخص موضوع هجر المسلم.*

----------


## الحضرمي2007

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني المشايخ الفضلاء وطلاب العلم وأخص منهم الفاضل عدانا البخاري وفقكمالله آمين
أنقل لكم كلا لبعض الدكاترة الفضلاء الشيخ عبدالله البخاري حول قضية هجر المبتدع والمقاصد الشرعية العتبرة من هجر المبتدع أرجوا الننظر فيها والتدارس حوله فقد اشكل علي إلا إذا كنتم لاترون في تقريره أي أشكال وهاكم كلامه من محاضرة بعنوان الهجر وفق الكتاب والسنة وهاكم كلامه : (( توجيه كلام ابن تيمية في الهجر:
إن كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله الذي تلوناه على الإخوة جميعا لا يختلف في التقرير عن تقريرات أئمة الإسلام جميعا لمن تأمله جيدا ،ولو أردت أن أجمع كلامه المتناثر في هذا الباب فهو كثير، وهو مجموع عندي وهو موجود، ولكن أقتبس نصا من نصوصه رحمه الله، يتكئ عليه بعضهم ،وهناك نص قريب منه والمعنى واحد والمؤدى واحد، وعلى كل حال من أراد التعلق فسيتعلق بكل أمر لا يصح التعلق به ،فنحن نريد أن نبين الحق للخلق وأن نطبق الهدي النبوي والأمر الشرعي وفق قانونه وعلى طريقة أئمته ،أئمة السنة وعلماء الأمة، قرأنا كلام الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله المطول ذاك، ولو تأملتموه جيدا لوجدتم أنه رحمه الله تعالى راعى في كلامه الآنف الذكر المصلحة العامة ،وتضمنت المصلحة الخاصة، والتي ترتبط بها عدة مسائل، وأظهر لك هذا الكلام من كلامه رحمه الله، فقط أنا أبرز العبارة ،فمثلا راعى رحمه الله فيما مضى من كلامه بين كون المبتدع داعية أو غير داعية (تذكرون لما قرأنا كلامه وذكرناكم به) وبين المستتر والمستخفي وله كلام أيضا ،يراعي فيه من كان داعية للبدعة أو غير داعية ،وهذا الأمر منه رحمه الله مسبوق إليه، قرره الإمام أحمد وغيره وهذا أصل لا بد أن يراعى في هذه المسألة بين الداعية وغير الداعية وبين المعلن وغير المعلن، من الأمور التي نبه عليها الإمام بن تيمية هاهنا في كلامه ومراعاته للمصلحة العامة ،أن أشار إلى قضية مهمة ،وهي العجز والقدرة : فقال رحمه الله : وعقوبة الظالم وتعزيره مشروط بالقدرة؛ولهذا قال بعد ذلك فلهذا اختلف حكم الشرع في نوعي الهجرتين‏:‏ بين العاجز و القادر ،وقال لما نقل عن الإمام أحمد في كلامه عن أهل خرسان، ولا يقوون عن هجر الجهمية قال فإذا عجزوا عن إظهار العداوة، إذن هو راعى أمرا مهما وقاعدة شرعية، وهي مسألة العجز والقدرة، وأنا أسأل، مسألة العجز والقدرة هل هي خاصة بالهجر فقط ؟ أو في كل أمر شرعي ؟ بل وفي كل أمر أمرك الله وأوجب عليك القيام به ،قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيحين من حديث عمران " صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فإش؟ فقاعدا فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب " إذن راعى مسألة العجز والقدرة، إذن القدرة على القيام بالأمر مشروطة في كل أمر شرعي، لهذا قال الإمام بن تيمية رحمه الله في العشرين من الفتاوى: من الأصول الكلية أن المعجوز عنه عن القيام به يعني في الشرع ساقط الوجوب، يعني ولو كان واجبا، ساقط الوجوب، وأن المضطر إليه بلا معصية غير محظور، فلم يوجب الله ما يعجز عنه العبد ولم يحرم ما يضطر إليه العبد. ويقول الإمام بن القيم رحمه الله في إعلام الموقعين : من قواعد الشرع الكلية، أنه لا واجب مع عجز ولا حرام مع ضرورة، وهذه قاعدة شرعية كلية منصوص عليها ولها أدلتها في الكتاب والسنة منها قوله تعالى { فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم} وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم " إلى غير ذلك. قال الإمام العلامة السعدي رحمه الله في منظومته في القواعد : وليس واجب بلا اقتدار ولا محرم مع اضطرار. 

<FONT face="times new roman">عرفنا إذن أنه راعى رحمه الله هذا الأصل أو لم يراعه؟ : بنص كلامه، وهذا أمر لا يخص الفرد، يخص الفرد والمجتمع جميعا، كذلك نجد أنه رحمه الله راعى قضية مهمة في باب القوة والضعف، والقوة والضعف أمر منظور عند أهل العلم ومقرر في الشرع، لماذا يُنظر إلى مسألة القوة والضعف ؟ لأنه يترتب على القوة إظهار العداوة، كما قال رحمه الله قال فإذا عجزوا عن إظهار العداوة سقط الأمر بفعل هذه الحسنة ،انتبه، عدها حسنة ،لأن أصلها حسنة ،إذا عجزوا عن إظهار، إذن القوة والضعف يترتب عليهما ماذا؟ إظهار العداوة في حين قوة، أو مع الضعف مداراتهم، حيث قال رحمه الله في كلامه وكان مداراتهم فيه دفع الضرر عن المؤمن الضعيف،مداراة وليست مداهنة، مداراة وليست مداهنة ،إذن المداراة إنما وقعت لدفع مفسدة راجحة ،والدين مبني على المصالح ،كل الدين مبني على المصالح ودفع ماذا ؟المضار، إذن رحمه الله راعى هذا وبينه وهو ظاهر في كلامه ،وانظر إلى قوله، فالهجران قد يكون لمقصود ترك السيئة التي هي ظلم وقد يكون مقصوده فعل حسنة الجهاد والأمر بالمعروف وعقوبة الظالم إلى غير ذلك، أنت تراه في كلامه رحمه الله لم يشر إلى سقوط الهجر القلبي أبدا ،وقال في كلامه غير مأمور بفعلها، أي إظهار الهجر إما البدني الجزئي أو الكلي أو اللسان الكلي أو الجزئي، مثاله لو كنت في حالة، في بلد ضعف والسنة غير ظاهرة، وأهل البدع هم الظاهرون والقوة لهم، لا نقول أنه يسقط عنك هجر البدعة هذه، يجب أن تبقى في القلب تبغض البدعة والمبتدعة ،صحيح هذا أصل لا يزول، يبقى إظهارك، قد تظهر بعض الصور، جزئية أو كلية كل بحسبه، فمثلا من صور الهجر التي ذكرنا ،وقلت بعضهم يغلط ويحصر أو يظن أن الهجر له صورة واحدة، مثلا لو كنت في بلد وأنت مستضعف مؤمن اضطررت إلى دخول دائرة ،وهؤلاء فيها (فمن الهجر الذي توقعه) تضطر إلى السلام عليهم إن كانوا مسلمين هاه، تقول السلام عليكم، لكن في قلبك هاجرهم بالقلب، أليس كذلك؟ ماقتا ،شانئا ما هم فيه، هذا نوع من الهجرة، منه أيضا أن لا تسترسل في الكلام وإن تكلمت معه لا تتكلم معه كلام مودة، أضف إلى هذا ،قد تضطر إلى الكلام والسلام وترد السلام إلى غير ذلك، وتهجر من وجه آخر، إذا دعاك لطعام لا تجب ،هذا نوع من الهجر، مات لا تصل عليه لا تصل خلفه لا تجبر على الصلاة خلفه ،إن أجبرت فصل وأنت مكره، كما فعل السلف مع الحجاج وغيره، نعم أيضا مع هذا كتب كتابا وأهداه إليك لا تقرأه ،وهذا من الهجران ونحوه ذلك ،من عدم الصلاة ،كما قلنا الصور قد تجتمع وقد تفترق ،في موطن الضعف لا انتكاس، لكن إظهار الهجران الكلي هو الذي يشير إليه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، أيضا رحمه الله نجد أنه بين في كلامه خطأ مسلكين سلكهما بعض الناس ،المسلك الأول : الغلاة ،جانب الإفراط ،وبين رحمه الله أنهم لا يراعون الأمر والنهي الشرعي ،ففعلوا خلاف ما أمروا ،فأوقعوا الهج%

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخواني المشايخ الفضلاء وطلاب العلم وأخص منهم الفاضل عدانا البخاري وفقكمالله آمين
> أنقل لكم كلا لبعض الدكاترة الفضلاء حول قضية هجر المبتدع والمقاصد الشرعية العتبرة من هجر المبتدع أرجوا الننظر فيها والتدارس حوله فقد اشكل علي إلا إذا كنتم لاترون في تقريره أي أشكال وهاكم كلامه من محاضرة بعنوان الهجر وفق الكتاب والسنة وهاكم كلامه : (( 
> وهذا يسوقنا إلى الكلام على النقطة الثالثة ؛وهي ذكر بعض المقاصد الشرعية؛
> 
>   ..............................  .....  ولولا الرفق بالإخوة وطول الجلوس لقرأنا عليكم كلامه رحمه الله لكن نقول وننتقل إلى النقطة السادسة، إذا الهجر يسقط عند عدم القدرة أو لا يسقط كغيره مماذا؟ تسقط بعض صوره ما يسقط مماذا ؟ من القلب. إذا كنت عاجزا عن أداء الصلاة جماعة أسقط الله عنك هذا لمرض أو نحوه، لكن هل تعزم العقد في القلب على ألا تصل؟ هذا لا يسقط عنك، بل يجب عليك أن تعتقد وجوبها عليك لكن منعك منه ماذا ؟ مانع، منعك منه مانع.


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك.

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المبارك...

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تهامي من عسير

للأسف .. بعضهم تجدهم - خاصة في بلاد الغرب - يحترم النصارى عباد الصليب أكثر من المخالفين من أهل ملته !!!

----------


## عبد الله السبري

سبحان الله! يا للعجب! كأنه لم يتكلم في هذه المسألة أحد إلا الشيخ ابن تيمية المتأخر جدا !!

 أقول: إن للسلف مجلدات مطولات في هذا الموضوع كالإبانة للإمام ابن بطة وغيره

وأنا أتحدى صاحب الموضوع أن يأتي بنص (!) عن أحد السلف على ما يزعم

وأزيدكم للفائدة بنقل عن الإمام أحمد

قيل له:  يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، أَنَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَوْصِلِ، الْغَالِبُ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَلَدِنَا الْجَهْمِيَّةُ، وَفِيهِمْ أَهْلُ سُنَّةٍ نَفَرٌ يَسِيرٌ مَحْبُوكٌ، وَقَدْ وَقَعَتْ  مَسْأَلَةُ الْكَرَابِيسِيِ  ّ فَأَفْتَنَتْهُم  ْ، قَوْلُ الْكَرَابِيسِيِ  ّ: لَفْظِي بِالْقُرْآنِ مَخْلُوقٌ، فقَالَ لِي أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ: «إِيَّاكَ إِيَّاكَ إِيَّاكَ إِيَّاكَ، وَهَذَا الْكَرَابِيسِيَ  ّ، لَا تُكَلِّمْهُ، وَلَا تُكَلِّمْ مَنْ يُكَلِّمُهُ، أَرْبَعَ مِرَارٍ أَوْ خَمْسًا» ، إِنَّ فِيَ كِتَابِي أَرْبَعًا، قُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ فَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ عِنْدَكَ مَا يَتَشَعَّبُ مِنْهُ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى قَوْلِ جَهْمٍ؟ قَالَ: «هَذَا كُلُّهُ قَوْلُ جَهْمٍ»

فأمرهم الإمام بهجر اللفظية والجهمية رغم كثرتهم وقلة أهل السنة

وقد نقل الإمام البغوي إجماع الصحابة والتابعين على الهجران المؤبد لأهل البدع

قال: فيه دليل على أن هجران أهل البدع على التأبيد ، وكان رسول الله  خاف على كعب وأصحابه النفاق حين تخلفوا عن الخروج معه فأمر بهجرانهم إلى أن أنزل الله توبتهم ، وعرف رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) براءتهم ،وقد مضت الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم ، وعلماء السنة على هذا مجمعين
متفقين على معاداة أهل البدعة ، ومهاجرتهم. ه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

قولك: "وأنا أتحدى" ما هذه الثقة المفرطة التي يفهم منها أنك أحطت بعلم السلف كلهم!! وتحديك هذا يوجّه من قبلي لابن تيمية الذي وصفته بالمتأخر جدا.. 
وأنت وشيوخك متأخرون عنه جدا جدا! فلو رد فهمه لأقوال وأحوال السلف فرد أقوالكم من باب أولى..
وقول: "أتحدى" لا يقوله إلا واسع المعرفة كابن تيمية لا مثلك.. فاعرف قدرك..

وأما التحدي فهاهو نقل من كلام ابن تيمية السابق: فى مسائل أسحق بن منصور وذكره الخلال فى كتاب السنة ، فى باب ( مجانبة من قال القرآن مخلوق ) :
عن اسحق انه قال لأبى عبد الله : من قال القرآن مخلوق ؟ قال : ألحلق به كل بلية ، قلت : فيظهر العدواة لهم أم يداريهم ؟ قال : أهل خراسان لا يقوون بهم ) .
وهذا الجواب منه مع قوله فى القدرية : لو تركنا الرواية عن القدرية لتركناها عن اكثر اهل البصرة .

والعلم لا يؤخذ بالتعصب بل بالتأمل والتروّي والبرهان..
وأنت لم تزد على نقل قول الآجري وهو لا يمثل إلا حالة واحدة في التعامل مع أهل البدع.. والذين بسط وفصّل في حالهم ابن تيمية رحمه الله..

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً أخي عدنان .

----------


## عبد الله السبري

هذه المقدمة التي أصلتَها يعني أن كلام السلف عام مجمل وأما كلام ابن تيمية فمبين له مفصل مقدمة باطلة عاطلة 
يلزم منها اتهام جميع السلف بتأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة إذ ألفوا في هذه المسألة مجلدات مطولات وتكلموا فيها بغاية التدقيق والتفصيل تأصيلا وتفريعا!  ومع ذلك لم يتلكم أحد منهم بهذا التفصيل المزعوم لا ناصا ولا ظاهرا!! فإما أن تركوا هذا التفصيل الحكيم إضلالا وتشويشا وكتموا الحق حتى جاء الشيخ تقي الدين وبينه! إما لم يكونوا عارفين عن هذا التفصيل "الحكيم" وهذا هو الحق المتعين!
والقائل بالإطلاق ليس هو والقائل بالتفصيل شخصا واحدا حتى يُزعَمَ أن كلام الثاني مبين ومقيد لكلام الأول!

أما رواية الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه فهي واضحة فكل الواجبات متعلقة بالقدرة فمن لم يقدر على هجران أهل البدع لأنه إن فعل ذلك ضربوه أو سجنوه أو قتلوه فلا يجب عليه ذلك

ومناط الوجوب هاهنا القدرة لا غير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يا عبدالله السبري لو قرأت ما كتبته من النقول الطويلة والمناقشات في الموضوع لأغناك عن كلامك هذا.
كلام السلف المنقول فهعم على معنى واحد، وفهم الأئمة ابن تيمية وابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني وغيرهم يقدّم على فهم كل غالٍ.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

إذا جاءك ضال أو مبتدع أو زنديق، طالبا الهدى فاتركه، لعل الله أن يهديه!

حضر زنديقٌ مجلس الإمام أحمد فقال له ابن هانئ: ياعدوالله ما تصنع؟!
فقال أحمد: من أمركم بهذا؟ عمن أخذتم هذا؟ دعوا الناس يأخذون العلم وينصرفون!

ودلّت هذه القصة على أن الإمام أحمد لم يكن يهجر المبتدعة وينكّل بهم دائما دون نظر لمصلحة شرعية في ذلك، فلما رأى الزنديق في مجلسه رجا أن يستفيد فأمر بتركه.

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

> إذا جاءك ضال أو مبتدع أو زنديق، طالبا الهدى فاتركه، لعل الله أن يهديه!
> 
> حضر زنديقٌ مجلس الإمام أحمد فقال له ابن هانئ: ياعدوالله ما تصنع؟!
> فقال أحمد: من أمركم بهذا؟ عمن أخذتم هذا؟ دعوا الناس يأخذون العلم وينصرفون!
> 
> ودلّت هذه القصة على أن الإمام أحمد لم يكن يهجر المبتدعة وينكّل بهم دائما دون نظر لمصلحة شرعية في ذلك، فلما رأى الزنديق في مجلسه رجا أن يستفيد فأمر بتركه.


ليت قومي يعلمون 
لابد من استصحاب أن غايتنا هداية الناس و الرحمة بهم و الصبر عليهم فكم بقي النبي يدعو الناس و هم يدخلون في دين الله وقتا بعد وقت و إسلام من كانوا أشد عداوة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم، كلام متين يا شيخ عدنان

----------


## أحمد البكري

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وقال أبو أمية الطرسوسي: سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن رجل سمع معي وهو يرى رأي الخوارج: أعطيه سماعي؟
فقال الإمام أحمد: نعم.. أعطه، لعلّ الله ينفعه به.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*نفع الله بكم شيخ عدنان .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : "وكثير من مجتهدي السلف والخلف قد قالوا وفعلوا ما هو بدعة ولم يعلموا أنه بدعة، إما لأحاديث ضعيفة ظنوها صحيحة، وإما لآيات فهموا منها ما لم يُرد منها، وإما لرأي رأوه، وفي المسألة نصوص لم تبلغهم، وإذا اتقى الرجل ربه ما استطاع دخل في قوله: رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا [البقرة:286]. وفي الصحيح قال: ((قد فعلت)) [مسلم ح126] [مجموع الفتاوى 19/286].
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة التابعي الجليل قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي: "كان يرى القدر نسأل الله العفو .. ولعل الله يعذر أمثاله ممن تلبس ببدعة يريد بها تعظيم الباري وتنزيهه وبذل وسعه .. إذا كثر صوابه، وعلم تحريه للحق، واتسع علمه وظهر ذكاؤه وعرف صلاحه وورعه واتباعه يغفر له زللـه، ولا نضلله ونطرحه وننسى محاسنه، نعم ولا نقتدي به في بدعته وخطئه، ونرجو له التوبة من ذلك". [السير 7/271].*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

جزاك الله خيرا، واسمح لي بنقل هذه الفائدة فإنها قيّمة.
والعزو لمجموع الفتاوى هكذا (19/ 191).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نعم هو كذلك (191 ) ! نفع الله بكم .

----------

